# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Είναι ο γυαλός στραβός;

## MAuVE

Παρακολουθώ με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον, σε άλλη ενότητα, τον αγώνα του Σωτήρη να δαμάσει το Linux. Το ενδιαφέρον, κατά τη γνώμη μου, βρίσκεται στο ότι πρόκειται γιά μία τυπική περίπτωση (case study). 

Τον Σωτήρη τον έχω γνωρίσει και έχω αποκομίσει την εντύπωση ότι και νοημοσύνη και δομημένη οργανωτική σκέψη και υπομονή και επιμονή διαθέτει. 
Τα αναφέρω όλα αυτά, όχι γιά να επιδαψιλεύσω δάφνες στον ίδιο, αλλά γιά να σας πω ότι κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι αρκετά πάνω από το μέσο όρο του χρήστη που ευελπιστεί κανείς να προσελκύσει γιά την εξάπλωση του awmn. 

Παρατηρώ όμως ότι παιδεύεται 2 βδομάδες τώρα, έχοντας ικανοποιητική για τις περιστάσεις βοήθεια από άλλους χρήστες, και εν τούτοις δεν μπορεί ακόμη να γίνει κύριος του κόμβου του. 

Σήμερα μετά από αρκετή και προσεκτική παρατήρηση στο ερώτημα "τι φταίει τελικά και ο Σωτήρης δεν μπορεί να κάνει ακόμη βασικές εργασίες, ό ίδιος ή το Λίνουξ ;" έβγαλα το συμπέρασμα ότι πρέπει να είναι το δεύτερο.

Ετσι λοιπόν, και ενόψει της απαραίτητης λειτουργίας του routing που δεν υπoστηρίζουν τα απλά windows, η εναλλακτικά προτεινόμενη λύση "βάλε λίνουξ" εμένα πλέον δεν με πείθει.

Ισως βρεθούν αρκετοί να γράψουν "_εγώ, έτσι και αλλιώς και αλλιώτικα_"
Παρακαλώ μη το πάμε το θέμα στο ποιός είναι πιό "τσακάλι" εδω μέσα.
Δέχομαι appriori γιά την οικονομία της συζήτησης, ότι το φόρουμ κατακλίζεται από κάθε λογής "τσακάλια". 
Το θέμα είναι τι γίνεται με τους "μέσους" χρήστες σαν και έμένα. 
*Υπάρχει κάποιος πιό βατός δρόμος γιά αυτούς;*

Μήπως γιά τέτοιες περιπτώσεις θα πρέπει :
α) να ξανακοιτάξουμε τις hardware λύσεις, κάνοντας πάλι την παρατήρηση του κατά πόσο κάνουν γιά το μέσο χρήστη.
β) να ξανασκεφτούμε το θέμα της τοπολογίας και του routing από μηδενική βάση. 
Δηλαδή να σπάσουμε τα δύο επίπεδα 
1) κόμβος με πολλαπλά interfaces και routing 
2) πελάτης με ένα interface
σε τρία
1) κόμβος με πολλαπλά interfaces και routing 
2) κόμβος με πολλαπλά interfaces χωρίς routing που οι ανάγκες του σε routing εξυπηρετούνται από ένα ή περισσότερους κόμβους της προηγούμενης κατηγορίας.
3) πελάτης με ένα interface

Ας δούμε τι έχετε να πείτε οι περισσότερα γνωρίζοντες, χωρίς να το κάνουμε πολύ τεχνικό. 
Το δάσος κοιτάμε εδώ, όχι το δέντρο, γιά να χρησιμοποιήσω το γνωστό κλισέ.

----------


## Achille

> Παρατηρώ όμως ότι παιδεύεται 2 βδομάδες τώρα, έχοντας ικανοποιητική για τις περιστάσεις βοήθεια από άλλους χρήστες, και εν τούτοις δεν μπορεί ακόμη να γίνει κύριος του κόμβου του.


Δεν έχεις καταλάβει σωστά.
Αυτό που θέλει να κάνει ο Σωτήρης και δεν έχει καταφέρει, είναι να τρέξει στο Linux γραφικό περιβάλλον και να κάνει τις ρυθμίσεις από εκεί.



> Ετσι λοιπόν, και ενόψει της απαραίτητης λειτουργίας του routing που δεν υπoστηρίζουν τα απλά windows, η εναλλακτικά προτεινόμενη λύση "βάλε λίνουξ" εμένα πλέον δεν με πείθει.


Μιας και δεν έχεις ιδία εμπειρία του τι χρειάζεται για να στήσεις routing σε κόμβο με Linux, δε νομίζω ότι μπορείς να βγάζεις ασφαλή συμπεράσματα από τις περιπτώσεις των άλλων.



> *Υπάρχει κάποιος πιό βατός δρόμος γιά αυτούς;*


Υπάρχει. Αλλά απαιτεί κόπο και χρόνο από αυτούς που γνωρίζουν, ώστε να στηθεί ένα AWMN Linux distribution for dummies.
Και μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει βρεθεί κάποιος με χρόνο και διάθεση να το κάνει, ή έστω να το ξεκινήσει




> Μήπως γιά τέτοιες περιπτώσεις θα πρέπει :
> α) να ξανακοιτάξουμε τις hardware λύσεις, κάνοντας πάλι την παρατήρηση του κατά πόσο κάνουν γιά το μέσο χρήστη.


Οι hardware λύσεις ξεκινούν από 300e και περιλαμβάνουν μόνο Ethernet routing. Ούτε λόγος για εσωτερικές κάρτες.



> Δηλαδή να σπάσουμε τα δύο επίπεδα 
> σε τρία
> 1) κόμβος με πολλαπλά interfaces και routing 
> 2) κόμβος με πολλαπλά interfaces χωρίς routing που οι ανάγκες του σε routing εξυπηρετούνται από ένα ή περισσότερους κόμβους της προηγούμενης κατηγορίας.
> 3) πελάτης με ένα interface


Εκτός του inefficiency που εισάγεται με αυτή τη λύση, αυξάνει κατακόρυφα η πολυπλοκότητα του στησίματος στους κόμβους που θα κάνουν αυτό το routing, με αποτέλεσμα να είναι μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού αυτοί που μπορούν να το κάνουν σωστά στο AWMN.
Και όσοι το κάνουν λάθος, θα δημιουργούν πρόβλημα σε ολόκληρο το δίκτυο, ενώ μέχρι στιγμής με τις οδηγίες που παρέχονται, είτε κάνουν το σύστημα να δουλέψει σωστά, είτε δεν δουλεύει καθόλου. Αυτοί που εισάγουν τα λάθη στο routing είναι είτε χρήστες Windows που δεν τα βγάζουν πέρα με τις παραξενιές του λειτουργικού που διάλεξαν, είτε χρήστες UNIX που δεν ακολουθούν την περπατημένη και νομίζουν ότι "αυτοί ξέρουν καλύτερα".

Η λύση είναι μια, και λέγεται AWMN Linux Distribution. Επίσης μπορεί να προαχθεί και σε AWMN Dedicated router, αν βγάλουμε και μια έτοιμη σύνθεση μηχανήματος (πχ Mini-ITX) που θα περιέχει συγκεκριμένο hardware, θα υποστηρίζει 2-3 τύπους wireless καρτών (πχ 3 PCI θύρες με PCI-to-Cardbus bridges και κάρτες Cisco-Prism2-Orinoco) και θα έρχεται προεγκατεστημένο με την παραπάνω distribution.

Όλα αυτά όμως θέλουν δουλειά. Και δεν βλέπω κανέναν διατεθειμένο να την κάνει.
- Κανένας δεν έχει όρεξη να γράψει documentation (βλέπε wiki)
- Κανένας δεν έχει όρεξη να φτιάξει εργαλεία για τους μη γνωρίζοντες
- Όλοι κοιτάμε τον κόμβο μας, και να κάνουμε το κέφι μας.

Τα παραπάνω στηρίζονται στον εθελοντισμό του όλου οικοδομήματος.

Δες τώρα ένα παράδειγμα. Έστω ότι η διαφορά τιμής ενός ethernet router με αυτή ενός Mini-ITX που τρέχει Linux είναι 150e.
Πόσους θα έβρισκες πρόθυμους προκειμένου να τσεπώσουνε τα 150e να σου στήσουν τον router σου στην εντέλεια;

Και σε πιο γενική βάση. Πόσοι θα πληρώναμε ένα development team για να μας βγάλει specs για ένα Mini-ITX μηχάνημα με τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό, και να φτιάξει ένα customised distribution που να έχει όλα τα απαραίτητα (web interface, automatic updating κλπ) για να μπορεί να το εγκαταστήσει ο καθένας;

Το θέμα είναι ότι ούτε θέλουμε να δουλέψουμε (εθελοντικά), ούτε θέλουμε να πληρώσουμε (γιατί όταν είναι για software, όλοι το θέλουμε δωρεάν, και γιατί αν κάποιος βγάλει χρήματα από αυτή τη δουλειά, μας κακοφένεται).

Αυτές οι σκέψεις τριγυρίζουν στο κεφάλι μου τον τελευταίο καιρό. Θα ήθελα να δω και τις απόψεις των άλλων πάνω σε αυτά που είπα...

----------


## racer

Συμφονω (σε γενκές γραμμες) με τον Achilee. Η ιδέα εξωτερικού routing δέν εξασφαλίζει οτι οι όσοι ξέρουνε θα αφιερώνουνε λιγότερο χρόνο στις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις. Το αντίθετο θα συμβεί κατα πάσα πιθανότητα ...

Η λύση 'βάλε linux' είναι μία απο τις καλύτερες δεδομένων των απαιτήσεων του δυκτίου μας. ΔΕΝ είναι απαράιτιτο να ρυθμίσεις το linux που έβαλες εαν δέν ξέρεις πως να το κάνεις. Βορεί να το κάνει κάποιος άλος και αυτός ο άλος θα αφιερόσει λιγότερο χρόνο απο το να έστινε εξοτερικο routing για εσένα.

----------


## sam

> α) να ξανακοιτάξουμε τις hardware λύσεις, κάνοντας πάλι την παρατήρηση του κατά πόσο κάνουν γιά το μέσο χρήστη.


Λυση εχει βρεθει και δουλευει αξιόπιστα στον jilout kai ston Jankos.
Ειναι ο router AT-AR410 Της Allied telesyn που μετα απο επικοινωνία με την εταιρεία θα μπορούμε να τον αγοραζουμε 300+18% αντί 700 περιπου euro. το μηχανημα αυτο δεν απαιτει γνώσεις (εχουμε φτιάξει script στο οποιο ο χρήστης απλά αλλαζει τις ip και το ριχνει μέσα).
Υπενθιμίζω ότι έχει 4 port Switch το οποιο προγραμματιζεται ως 4 διαφορετικά Vlan και κάνει Layer 3 routing μεταξύ τους. Υποστηριζει Rip 1 +2 , Ospf , και αλλα πολλά.
Νομίζω ότι το κοστος ειναι βατο πλέον στους περισσοτερους που διαθέτουν χρήματα για να στησουν κόμβο (ειδικά γι αυτους που δεν εχουν ιδέα ή δεν θέλουν να βάλουν linux αφού ένα pc για 2000 srv κάνει το λιγότερο τα ιδια χρήματα)
όσο αφορα το linux αποδέχομαι προσωπικα την ανωτερότητα του σε σχεση με τα windows αλλά
1. Πολλοί δεν εχουν τον χρόνο ή την υπομονή να κάτσουν να μάθουν
2. Θέλουν να ξέρουν τι γινεται σε αυτό το χαζοκούτι και να μπορουν να επέμβουν όταν χρειάζεται.
3. να μην ψάχνουν συνέχεια κάποιον για βοήθεια ή οποια βεβαια θα ερθει όταν μπορει και όχι οταν χρειάζεται.

Αυτα τα ολίγα και χωρίς πρωινό καφε !

----------


## wiresounds

To Google έδωσε

http://www.alliedtelesyn.co.kr/Produ...r/AT-AR410.htm

και αυτό που έχει τα options στο τέλος

http://www.digitallyunique.net/digit...atar41010.html

*OPTIONS -* 
ATAR010 EMAC
ATAR011 ECMAC
ATAR012 CMAC
ATAR013 3DES
ATAR014 Firewall
ATBGP4 Border Gateway Control Protocol
ATAR020 PRI/E1/T1/Frame Relay with Integrated CSU/DSU
ATAR021 (U) Single Basic Rate ISDN
ATAR021 (S/T) Single Basic Rate ISDN
ATAR022 Single 10Mbps Ethernet
ATAR023 Single Synchronous to 2Mbps
ATAR024 Four Asynchronous to 115Kbps
ATAR026 Four 10/100 Fast Ethernet ports

----------


## dti

Είχα ξαναγράψει παλιότερα για το Gibraltar που φαίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα linux distribution σε cd. Μάλιστα τώρα εξελίσσεται και το γραφικό παριβάλλον που απευθύνεται σε πιο άσχετους και από συνήθεις χρήστες των windows. Με δεδομένο οτι όλα όσα χρειάζονται βρίσκονται σε ένα bootable cd μήπως είναι καιρός ν' ασχοληθούμε πιο σοβαρά μ' αυτό;
Σίγουρα η έκδοση του Gibraltar σε γραφικό περιβάλλον δεν θα είναι δωρεάν όπως είναι τώρα. Είστε διατιθεμένοι να πληρώσετε;

Τέλος, υπενθυμίζω και τα 2 cd's που έχουν φτιάξει ο vardas με τον stevemad για το στήσιμο κόμβου με FreeBSD με πλήρες tutorial και υποστήριξη ειδικά για όσους είναι άσχετοι από unix λειτουργικά.

----------


## sotiris

Νίκο αρχικά σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.
Δεν νομίζω ότι φταίει σε κάτι το εργαλείο (Linux) αλλά ο χρήστης του (εγώ). είναι προφανές ότι είναι φύση αδύνατον να μπορώ να αναλάβω ελενχο, εστω και σε βασικό επίπεδο, σε κάτι που έχω πλήρη άγνοια. 

Η λύση είναι το διάβασμα και η ενασχόληση μαζί του, τουλάχιστον 6 μήνες σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες μου εκτιμήσεις, αυτό όμως καθιστά αυτομάτως τον εαυτό μου και όσους είναι σαν και μένα εκτός του awn.
Θεωρώ κουραστικό και απαράδεκτο από μια άποψη να γίνεσαι συνεχώς φόρτωμα σε τρίτους για να σου φτιάξουν, συντηρήσουν και ελέγξουν αυτό που εσύ θέλεις να κάνεις και φυσικά είναι αδιανόητο για μένα να λειτουργείς κάτι χωρίς να ξέρεις τι κανείς και να έχεις κάποιο βασικό έλεγχο.
Επίσης υπάρχει και η πιθανοτητα, χωρις να λέω ότι θα γίνει, να βρεθεί κάποιος κακόβουλος χρήστης ο οποίος λόγω άγνοιας από μένα σε θέματα ασφαλείας να μπορέσει να αποκτήσει ελεγχο σε ευαίσθητα στοιχεία μου.

Όλα τα παραπάνω λύνονται κατά κάποιο τρόπο εύκολα από μένα εάν χρησιμοποιήσω windows, αλλά αδυνατώ να πληρώσω τις άδειες χρήσης. Οπότε η λύση του Linux είναι μονόδρομος και γενικά πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερη για τέτοια χρήση που το θέλουμε. Τελικώς έχω βρεθεί σε ένα αδιέξοδο, σε ένα tunnel, στο οποίο το φως είναι πολύ μακριά στον χρόνο, και φυσικά έχω χάσει την αυτοδυναμία μου (εξαρτώμαι από τρίτους) και τον έλεγχο σε αυτά που κάνω.


Αχιλλέα, αυτό ακριβώς που λες θέλω να κάνω για να μπορέσω να λειτουργήσω αυτόνομα και να ζητάω απλές συμβουλές και όχι καθ’ ολοκληρίαν στήσιμο του server. Δεν έχει βρεθεί και ένας χριστιανός να μου πει ότι σε βλέπω σαν client του digi, δηλ δεν ξέρω πραγματικά ότι όλα δουλεύουνε.

Racer, διαπιστώνω ότι δεν υπάρχει κανείς να σου ρυθμίσει το Linux σου, σύμφωνα με αυτά που θέλεις να κάνεις, γιατί είναι ελάχιστοι αυτοί που έχουν ολοκληρωμένη γνώση του λειτουργικού, οι περισσότεροι ξέρουν να κάνουν μέχρι ένα σημείο και κάτι και σταματάνε εκεί, μετά τι γίνετε?

Sam, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτά που λες. 
Αυτό που λες είναι πολύ ωραίο και το κόστος δεν είναι μεγάλο, όμως υπάρχει πάλι το πρόβλημα για τις άδειες χρήσης των windows. Δηλαδή το λειτουργικό που φαίνετε έξω από τον server σου πρέπει να είναι είτε νόμιμο είτε free.

----------


## MAuVE

> είναι προφανές ότι είναι φύση αδύνατον να μπορώ να αναλάβω ελενχο, εστω και σε βασικό επίπεδο, σε κάτι που έχω πλήρη άγνοια.


Σωτήρη, να ζητήσω πρώτα δημόσια συγνώμη που σε μετέτρεψα σε case study, χωρίς να σε ρωτήσω καν. 

Να διευκρινίσω στη συνέχεια, ότι δεν προσπαθώ να βρώ τι/ποιός φταίει. Διαπιστώνω απλώς, ότι βίδα με μετρικό σπείρωμα δεν μου χρησιμεύει πολύ όταν τα παξιμάδια που έχω στη διαθεσή μου είναι σε ίντσες. Βέβαια, ένας τορναδόρος θα το έλυνε το πρόβλημα "πέρνοντας ένα πασσάκι", αλλά αυτή δεν είναι λύση γιά τον πολύ τον κόσμο.

Τέλος, θα σε παρακαλούσα πολύ, αν μπορoύσες να κοιτάξεις και τις λύσεις που προτάθηκαν παραπάνω (dti, vardas, sam κ.λ.π) και να μας πείς τη συγκριτική σου γνώμη, με τον ειλικρινή τρόπο που σε χαρακτηρίζει.

----------


## sotiris

Νίκο δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα να γίνω και πειραματόζωο ακομα, εάν είναι να διαπιστώσουμε την βιωσιμότητα μιας λύσης ή όχι.

Μια που ζήτησες την ειλικρινή μου γνώμη θα πω μερικά πράγματα, που θα αφορούν γενικές κατευθύνσεις και όχι τεχνικές μια που δεν έχω υπόβαθρο από Linux για να μιλήσω με στοιχεία για αυτό.

Τα στοιχεία ποια είναι?

Επαρκή γνώση του Linux και γενικά κονσολοειδων λειτουργικών έχουν ελάχιστοι στο awmn. Αυτό από μόνο του είναι τεράστιο πρόβλημα με αποτέλεσμα να φορτώνει δουλειά σε μερικά άτομα και να κάνει «ζητιάνους» τους υπολοίπους. έχουν δίκιο και οι δυο, είναι άδικο να μην μοιράζετε η δουλειά σε όλους και είναι άδικο να μην μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό που θέλεις εύκολα και εσύ που δεν ξέρεις.

Δεν είναι δίκαιο κάποια άτομα εδώ μέσα να έχουν επωμιστεί δουλειά για άλλους 20 και είναι λογικό να μην έχουν χρόνο και στο φινάλε διάθεση να ασχοληθούν με το πρόβλημα του καθενός. Από ότι έχω καταλάβει η προσπάθεια είναι ανοικτή, εθελοντική και προαιρετική. Ότι δουλειά έχει γίνει μέχρι τώρα είναι τεράστια σε μέγεθος και τεχνογνωσία και οφείλετε αποκλειστικά σε 5-10 άτομα.
Από την άλλη πάλι δεν είναι δίκαιο να χώνεις έναν αρχάριο, σχεδόν υποχρεωτικά, σε κάτι τελείως άγνωστο σε αυτόν και να του λες «κολύμπα τώρα». Το «σχεδόν υποχρεωτικά» σημαίνει ότι εάν θέλεις win τότε χρειάζεσαι ένα κάρο χρήματα, ότι δεν θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις αυτά που θέλεις επειδή το Linux είναι ανώτερο λειτουργικό, και στο φινάλε εάν γίνει μια στραβή με την bsa θα έχει άσχημο αντίκτυπο στο awmn.

Δηλαδή πρέπει να είμαστε νόμιμοι οπότε είτε πάμε σε λύσεις free (Linux), είτε σε αγορασμένες άδειες ακριβές (windows server), είτε σε κάτι πιο φτηνό και πολύ απλό….αυτό που είπε ο Δαμιανός ,ειδικά το web interface του Gibraltar είναι απίστευτα απλό, εύχρηστο, πρακτικό, και άμεσο. Δεν ξέρω τι τιμή έχει αλλά θα είναι φτηνή σε σχέση με τα win, είναι σε ένα cd , το καταλαβαίνει ακόμα και ο πλέον άσχετος (απλώς βάζεις τιμές και γίνεσαι client)…. Προσωπικά μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ σαν λύση. Όμως νομίζω ότι δεν μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει το λειτουργικό στους βασικούς servers του backbone στο awmn χωρίς να είμαι και απόλυτα σίγουρος βέβαια.

Εδώ τίθεται τώρα το οικονομικό θέμα. 
Είμαστε 2 ομάδες μελών. Κάποιοι με οικονομική άνεση και Κάποιοι άλλοι χωρίς. Παράδειγμα σε μένα δεν μου φαίνετε σημαντικό ποσό τα 300€ για το router που αναφέρετε παραπάνω εάν αυτό που λύσει τα χέρια, ήδη έχω ξεπεράσει τα 1300€ και προχωράω… όμως σε κάποιον άλλον φαίνετε πολύ μεγάλο ποσό, οπότε συγκλίνω στην λύση του Δαμιανού, την οποία εάν έχει κάποιος γνώστης χρόνο να την εξετάσει πιστεύω ότι θα λύσει το μόνιμο πρόβλημα των νέων, ειδικά στο γραφικό περιβάλλον, θα βγει και ένα tutorial 2 σελίδες με βασικές οδηγίες και that’s all. (ακριβώς το ίδιο είναι και το web περιβάλλον του μόντεμ για την DSL, παίρνεις ένα τηλέφωνο το support και σε 3-4 min έχεις συνδεθεί.).

Επίσης παρατηρώ μια δυσλειτουργία στην μετάδοση της γνώσης. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι είναι προτιμότερο να κλείσει το awmn για ένα μήνα και να ασχοληθούν όλοι με την βάση πάρα να εξελίσσεται σε σαθρό υπέδαφος.(είναι ανεπίτρεπτο ένα τόσο μεγάλο δίκτυο να στηρίζετε σε 10 άτομα).
Τι εννοώ βάση. βάση σημαίνει όλοι οι νέοι και γεμάτοι θέληση για μάθηση και για ένα σωρό αλλά, βάση σημαίνει αυτό που αντιπροσωπεύω εγω, ένα άτομο που δεν ξέρει από Linux και έχει στρώσει το κεφάλι κάτω και προσπαθεί.
Τι εννοώ ενασχόληση με την βάση. εννοώ την διοχέτευση και την δυναμική της ομάδας με την συγγραφή tutorial, που σε συνδυασμό με αναλυτικές εικόνες να οδηγούν τον νέο βήμα βήμα στην δημιουργία client or access point or ad-hoc or backbone link etc etc. ειδικά εάν αυτό συνδυαστεί με κάτι ευκολο, μια κοινή πλατφόρμα όπως το Gibraltar μειώνει αισθητά τον όγκο δουλειας. μολις γίνει αυτό θα μπορούν όλοι οι άσχετοι να έχουν άμεση και εγκυημενη πρόσβαση στις υπηρεσίες του awmn …. Για το κάτι παραπάνω και χωρίς την ευθύνη κανενός όποιος θέλει μπορεί να ασχοληθεί με όποιο UNIX θέλει…. αλλά το awmn σου έχει δώσει την αρχή. δηλαδή είναι ηλίθιοι όλοι που βγάζουν tutorial για άσχετους (providers,intracon με το netmod, οποιαδήποτε συσκευή παίρνεις έχει ένα απλό και εύχρηστο βοήθημα), αυτό ελαχιστοποιεί την αρχική προσπάθεια και τελικά είναι σε όφελος του παροχέα δηλ. του awmn δηλ των 10 ατόμων που τους έχουμε πρήξει.

Υπάρχει και ένας διαχωρισμός των μελών, σε αυτούς που είναι άσχετοι και προσπαθούν και σε αυτούς που είναι άσχετοι και τα θέλουν όλα στο χέρι. Δεν θα ασχοληθώ με το θέμα αυτό (σεβόμενος τον χώρο και τον χρόνο σας), είναι προφανής η άποψη μου.

Ο Αχιλλέας μίλησε σωστά για τα τεχνικά ζητήματα και για τα υπόλοιπα συνόψισε το νόημα σε 3 σειρές:
“Όλα αυτά όμως θέλουν δουλειά. Και δεν βλέπω κανέναν διατεθειμένο να την κάνει. 
- Κανένας δεν έχει όρεξη να γράψει documentation (βλέπε wiki) 
- Κανένας δεν έχει όρεξη να φτιάξει εργαλεία για τους μη γνωρίζοντες 
- Όλοι κοιτάμε τον κόμβο μας, και να κάνουμε το κέφι μας.”

Συγνώμη εάν κάποιοι ενοχλήθηκαν με τα λεγόμενα μου δεν είχα τέτοιο σκοπό, απλώς μίλησα ειλικρινά όπως μου ζητήθηκε να κάνω.

Και για να ελαφρύνω λίγο το κλίμα, με πήρε τηλέφωνο ο Γιάννης ασχολήθηκε μια ώρα με remote access με τον σερβερ μου τον έφτιαξε (τελικά δεν είχα σύνδεση) και επιτέλους είδα και εγώ λίγο awmn. Ταχύτητα 500-550 kbps ( από Γιάννη) υποθέτω ότι είναι καλό νούμερο και συγχρόνως 60kbps από Αχιλλέα. 
Ευχαριστώ δημόσια τον Γιάννη που μου έδωσε την ευκαιρία να συνεχίσω την προσπάθεια για κάτι καλύτερο.(θα συνεχίσω στο αντίστοιχο thread που έχω ανοίξει).

Συγγνώμη για το μεγάλο post, αλλά ήθελα να τα πω και εγώ καπου.

----------


## PADOVANI

Τελικα ειναι αυτο το topic ειναι case study για ολους τους αρχαριους και τον εφιαλτη τους το routing.
H προταση μου ειναι να γινει ενα workshop στο ΤΕΙ με θεμα Linux και routing.
Με μεικτη συνθεση εμπειρων ,αρχαριων για να βρεθει μια λυση που να μπορουν να δουλεψουν οι αρχαριοι.

----------


## kouk

> Racer, διαπιστώνω ότι δεν υπάρχει κανείς να σου ρυθμίσει το Linux σου, σύμφωνα με αυτά που θέλεις να κάνεις, γιατί είναι ελάχιστοι αυτοί που έχουν ολοκληρωμένη γνώση του λειτουργικού, οι περισσότεροι ξέρουν να κάνουν μέχρι ένα σημείο και κάτι και σταματάνε εκεί, μετά τι γίνετε?


καταρχάς, το linux δεν είναι ένα λειτουργικό είναι σαράντα!  ::  
Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ Linux εδώ και 7 χρόνια σαν desktop και σαν server, αλλά τις προάλλες μου ζητήσαν να κάνω κάτι απλό στο RedHat (που ευτυχώς δεν είχα ακουμπήσει μέχρι τότε) και απλά δυσανασχέτησα και παραιτήθηκα!

Πέραν αυτού όμως, για να έχεις κάποια επιτυχία με το Linux και τα συναφή λειτουργικά πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μάθεις να δαμάσεις την πολυ μεγάλη κοινότητα χρηστών που υπάρχει. Η σημαντικότερη ικανότητα ενός χρήστη των free/open λογισμικών, είναι οτί μαθαίνει που και πως να απευθύνει τις ερωτήσεις του. Έχεις ένα πρόβλημα, το KDE δεν φορτώνει σωστά. Που ρωτάς; Στο forum του awmn ίσως βρεις άκρη αλλά και πάλι ίσως όχι. Αλλά αν πας στο site του debian, θα βρεις αυτή την σελίδα: 
http://www.debian.org/support
που σου παρέχει πολλούς τρόπους να βρεις υποστήριξη (mail, news, irc) για το πρόβλημα σου. 

Πάντως, διαβάζοντας το topic στο οποίο ζητούσες βοήθεια, σκέφτηκα πως μάλλον ήταν καλύτερα αν δεν παιδευόσουν με τα γραφικά περιβάλλοντα στο linux/unix.. ούτως ή άλλως δεν θα έπρεπε να τρέχει Χ ένας server.. οπότε καλύτερα να βρεις κανένα φτηνό PC και να το ρυθμίζεις μέσω CLI και να κρατήσεις στο desktop σου τα Windows παρά να παιδεύεσαι με το linux desktop (που εξάλλου όλους μας παιδεύει περισσότερο ή λιγότερο).
Ή αν θες δοκίμασε το knoppix που ούτως ή άλλως είναι debian based.

----------


## shock

Εγώ πάλι θα προτείνω κάτι και όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μου λέει. 
Το έχω ξαναπει αν βρεθεί χώρος μπορώ να πω σε 3 ημέρες αυτά που ο χρήστης windows θέλει να μάθει για να στήσει και να συντηρήσει τον κόμβο του αλλά δεν έχει τον χρόνο/θέληση/κουράγιο/υπομονή να μάθει διαβάζοντας. Δε μιλάω για traffic shaping , qos και VLSI design. Αλλά για ένα course που θα τον βοηθήσει να μην πάθει κατάθληψη (όπως είχε πει ο ΑΤΙΑ) όταν κάτσι μπροστα στην οθόνη. 
Από κει και πέρα χρειάζεται διάβασμα. Γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε υπάρχει πάρα πολύ documentation στο linux για οτιδήποτε χρειαστεί να στήσει. Φωτεινό παράδειγμα ο JS. Διαβάζει και αν δε καταλάβει κάτι πέρνει ένα τηλέφωνο και ρωτάει. 
Κάποια στιγμή είχαμε δοκιμάσει στο σπίτι μου με 5 AWMNίτες τη λύση "ελάτε να δείτε πως στήνεται ένας κόμβος" αλλά αποδείχτηκε κουραστική γιατι το χρονικό περιθώριο ήταν μικρό. Σε 3 ώρες δε μαθαίνεις να στήσεις debian, να στήσεις interfaces αν δεν έχεις ξαναδεί UNIX στη ζωή σου. 
Το να μάθει κάποιος να στήνει ένα distribution, ta interfaces και να γνωρίζει τι κάνουν πέντε, δέκα εντολές το βλέπω και σαν αναβάθμηση του επιπέδου του συνόλου. Καλό είναι να καταλαβαίνει ο άλλος τι γίνεται στον κόμβο του, άσε που μπορεί μεθαύριο να βάλει και κανένα service χωρίς να χρειάζεται άμεση βοήθεια. Επείσης θα μπορεί να μπαίνει στο ταρατσόπισο του διπλανού του κόμβου και να διορθώνει ότι χρειάζεται όταν λείπει ο ιδιοκτήτης του. Δε ξέρετε πόσο χαρούμενος είμαι που ένας client μου (Renos), και τα 2 Links μου (JS, Mew) γνωρίζουν από linux καλύτερα από μένα. Ξέρω ότι άνα πάσα στιγμή θα μπορώ να τους δώσω το pwd (το έχουν μόνιμα) και να δουν τι γίνεται στο μηχάνημα αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και δεν είμαι κοντά. 
Και για να μη κουράζω. Ενα χώρο. Να βρούμε ένα χώρο να πούμε πέντε πράγματα.

----------


## MAuVE

> Θελω να προσθεσω σε αυτα που λεει ο shock οτι ειναι μια πολυ καλη λυση να γινει ενα σεμιναριο στα ατομα που θελουν να στησουν κομβο και linux σαν router ωστε να δουν 2-3 πραγματα και να μαθουν.


Λυπούμαι, αλλά χάσατε το δάσος .... πρέπει να σας επαναφέρω στον αρχικό προβληματισμό που έθεσα :

Περιμένετε να εισρεύσουν στο δίκτυο μερικές εκατοντάδες χρήστες με το προφίλ του Σωτήρη, του papashark, του dti, το δικό μου κ.λ.π 
ΔΗΛΑΔΗ έχουν όρεξη, διαθέτουν μέσα, αλλά δεν μπορούν να αφιερώσουν ένα(;) μήνα σε οκτάωρη βάση γιά να μάθουν linux. 
Πως πρέπει να καθοδηγηθούν αυτά τα άτομα γιά να μπορέσουν να στήσουν κόμβο με routing.

Δύο τα δύσκολα σημεία :

1) Η μέθοδος πρέπει να είναι κατάλληλη γιά μαζική εφαρμογή
2) Ο χρόνος αυτών των ατόμων κοστίζει. 

Οποιος δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει τη διαφορά μεταξύ των :

α) καλώ τους φίλους μου σε τραπέζι 
β) έχω να ταίσω 50 προσκοπάκια κατά την δεκαήμερη κατασκήνωσή τους

παρακαλώ να μη ποστάρει εδώ.

----------


## dti

> Και για να μη κουράζω. Ενα χώρο. Να βρούμε ένα χώρο να πούμε πέντε πράγματα.


Κατά καιρούς έχουμε χρησιμοποιήσει το χώρο της Αερολέσχης Αθηνών στα Πετράλωνα πολύ κοντά στο σταθμό του τραίνου. 
Ο papashark νομίζω οτι μπορεί να κανονίσει για κάποια απογεύματα πλην Τετάρτης. 
Να σημειώσω οτι αυτό το course θα μπορούσαμε να το καθιερώναμε συγκεκριμένες ημερομηνίες κάθε μήνα, έτσι ώστε να είναι σχετικά πιο εύκολο να προγραμματίσουμε συμμετοχές και εισηγητές.
Επίσης προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι για να είναι αποδοτικό αυτό το course ο αριθμός των συμμετεχόντων δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνά τους 5.

----------


## kouk

> Λυπούμαι, αλλά χάσατε το δάσος .... πρέπει να σας επαναφέρω στον αρχικό προβληματισμό που έθεσα :
> 
> Περιμένετε να εισρεύσουν στο δίκτυο μερικές εκατοντάδες χρήστες με το προφίλ του Σωτήρη, του papashark, του dti, το δικό μου κ.λ.π 
> ΔΗΛΑΔΗ έχουν όρεξη, διαθέτουν μέσα, αλλά δεν μπορούν να αφιερώσουν ένα( μήνα σε οκτάωρη βάση γιά να μάθουν linux. 
> Πως πρέπει να καθοδηγηθούν αυτά τα άτομα γιά να μπορέσουν να στήσουν κόμβο με routing.


Δεν χάσαμε το δάσος, η απάντηση ήδη δώθηκε από τον Αchille, οπότε η συζήτηση προχώρησε σε άλλα.

(α και αν δεν το άκουσες η λύση είναι Easily Installed AWMN oriented OS Distribution with Web Interface  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> (α και αν δεν το άκουσες η λύση είναι Easily Installed AWMN oriented OS Distribution with Web Interface :-)


Να το δούμε να υλοποιείται κιόλας, γιατί από κουβέντες.....

Υπάρχει και μία πιό εύκολη λύση γιά τους ανύπαντρους....
Σας ερωτεύεται νεαρά και πανέμορφη κόρη ο πατέρας της οποίας έχει αδαμαντορυχεία στο Γιοχάνεσμπουρκ. 
Την παραμονή του γάμου σας ρωτάει ο μέλλων πεθερός σας, τι γαμήλιο δώρο θα θέλατε.
Εσείς του απαντάτε το 1/3 συν μία μετοχή της Forthnet. 
Μετά το γάμο πάτε στη γενική συνέλευση των μετόχων της forthnet τους δηλώνετε ότι κατέχετε ποσοστό καταστατικής μειοψηφίας και τους παρακαλείτε να διαθέσουν από το προσωπικό τους επί 24/7 υποστήριξη γιά το ταρατσοπισί σας.

Αν δεν σας το κάνουνε, με φωνάζετε και θα δείτε πως θα τους πείσω αμέσως.

----------


## Achille

> Να το δούμε να υλοποιείται κιόλας, γιατί από κουβέντες.....


Αν βιάζεσαι, μπορείς να το κάνεις μόνος σου, ή να πληρώσεις κάποιον να στο κάνει.
Αλλιώς, θα περιμένεις να βρεθεί ο απαραίτητος χρόνος και τα απαραίτητα άτομα που θα εργαστούν εθελοντικά στον ελεύθερό τους χρόνο.

----------


## ocean

Για δείτε και αυτό
http://www.mt.lv/index.html

Ειδικά το κομμάτι του RouterOS

Πιστεύω οτι αξίζει μια δοκιμή.... Ισως κατι τετοιο να είναι το AWMN Software distribution που ζητάμε...

Dti: Μπορούμε να κάνουμε ενα contact με την συγκεκριμένη εταιρία να δούμε αν μπορούμε να πετύχουμε ειδικές τιμές ?

Achille: Εχεις όρεξη να ρίξεις μια ματιά στο software ; - Υπάρχει free version για download ... Θα το έκανα εγω αλλά πνίγομαι αυτές τις ημέρες...

----------


## papashark

Και τελικά που πήγε το δάσος ?

Παραμήναμε στο δέντρο, χαζεύοντας τα κλαδιά του, κοιτώντας τα φίλα του και συζητώντας για τους καρπούς του...

Διάβαζα με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον τρο ξεκίνημα της συζήτησης, που όμως εξελίχθηκε σε απογοήτευση όταν έιδα το πως εξελίχθηκε....

Το linux δεν είναι η απάντηση σε όλα, και φυσικά δεν είναι η μόνη απάντηση στο πρόβημα μας.

Όποιος επιμένει μόνο στις λύσεις linux είναι απλά κοντόφθαλμος....

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα windows μονοπώλησαν την αγορά λόγω της ευχρηστίας τους. Να σπρώχνουμε τον κόσμο προς λύσεις που δεν είναι εύχρηστες δεν κερδίζουμε τίποτα.

Εμένα δεν με ενδιαφέρει η άδεια του μηχανήματος μου, έχω άδεια από όταν το αγόρασα, ή αγόρασα αυθεντική άδεια, ή είναι πρόβλημα μου. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει ότι αυτό που κάνει ένα Ρ2-300 με linux χρειάζομαι Celeron στα 2000 για να το κάνω με win. Με ενδιαφέρει όμως να το κάνω σήμερα, αποκτώντας 5-10 γνώσεις, και όχι 3-4 μήνες για να μάθω Linux και μετά να μάθω τα 5-10 που ήθελα.

Εάν ήθελα να διαβάσω ένα βιβλίο, θα το αγόραζα σε μία από τις γλώσσες που ξέρω, δεν θα μάθαινα μια νέα γλώσσα για να το διαβάσω σε αυτήν....

Ξεκωλάτε από το linux και κοιτάχτε τα πράγματα από την πλευρά και αυτού που δεν ξέρει......

Όσον αναφορά την αλληλοβοήθεια, θα θυμίσω κάτι που είχε γράψει ένα νέο τότε μέλος μας, είμαστε πολύ λίγοι για αυτό που κάνουμε και είναι πολύ μεγάλο για εμάς που το κάνουμε (το είχε πει κάπως καλύτερα, αλλα τέλος πάντων). Αλλο να περιμένεις ένα μήνα να έρθει κάποιος να σου στήσει ένα μηχάνημα για να πειραματιστείς φοβόμενος τι θα γίνει εάν το χαλάσεις, και άλλο να μπορείς να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου από την πρώτη μέρα προσπαθώντας (και ας φας 1 μήνα για να το κάνεις να δουλεύει).

----------


## Achille

> Το linux δεν είναι η απάντηση σε όλα, και φυσικά δεν είναι η μόνη απάντηση στο πρόβημα μας.


Μάλιστα. Και το τεκμηριώνεις πώς ακριβώς αυτό; Εννοώ τεχνικά και όχι γενικόλογα



> Όποιος επιμένει μόνο στις λύσεις linux είναι απλά κοντόφθαλμος....


Για το budget που μιλάμε είναι όντως η μόνη λύση. Υπάρχει και η λύση της Cisco, και δεν νομίζω ότι απαγορέψαμε σε κανέναν να αγοράσει Cisco Router, αρκεί να μπορεί και να τον ρυθμίσει.
Και πίστεψέ με είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να ρυθμίσεις ένα Cisco Router, από ότι ένα Linux με web interface φτιαγμένο από εμάς.



> Μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα windows μονοπώλησαν την αγορά λόγω της ευχρηστίας τους. Να σπρώχνουμε τον κόσμο προς λύσεις που δεν είναι εύχρηστες δεν κερδίζουμε τίποτα.


Τα Windows μονοπώλησαν την αγορά των Routers και των Server OSes? Μήπως μπερδεύεις την αγορά του desktop με την αγορά των servers?

Τεχνικά στα Windows είναι απείρως πιο δύσκολο να υλοποιήσεις traffic shaping, όσο advanced η newbie χρήστης και να είσαι, όσο καλά και να ξέρεις να κάνεις click σε παράθυρα.
Εκτός αν το όνειρό σου για το AWMN είναι να τρέχουμε για πάντα RIP και να κάνουμε μόνο filesharing.

----------


## papashark

Δυστηχώς Άχιλλέα δεν κατάλαβες το δάσος σε αυτά που είπα.

Ξεκολάτε από το linux......

Ακόμα και εάν αυτό είναι ο δρόμος προς την λύση.........

----------


## wiresounds

> Δυστηχώς Άχιλλέα δεν κατάλαβες το δάσος σε αυτά που είπα.
> 
> Ξεκολάτε από το linux......
> 
> Ακόμα και εάν αυτό είναι ο δρόμος προς την λύση.........


Αγαπητέ Πάνο, δεν βγαίνει νόημα από αυτό που λές.

Να αφήσουμε τα unixοϊδή (linux, bsd) "Ακόμα και εάν αυτό είναι ο δρόμος προς την λύση" και να κατευθυνθούμε που; Στο αδιέξοδο της διαχείρισης κυκλοφορίας δικτύου (routing) από winblows.

Και εγώ βασανίζομαι, αλλά την βλέπω εκεί μακριά την λύση σε αυτό τον δρόμο.

Φιλικά

----------


## Achille

> Achille: Εχεις όρεξη να ρίξεις μια ματιά στο software ; - Υπάρχει free version για download ... Θα το έκανα εγω αλλά πνίγομαι αυτές τις ημέρες...


Έριξα μια ματιά, θα προτιμούσα βέβαια open source λύσεις και να μην μπλέξουμε με licencing κλπ, εκτός αν μπορούμε να πετύχουμε μια full awmn licence και όχι ανά κόμβο (και σε τι τιμή θα μας έρθει αυτή...)

Πάντως από hardware έχουν ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα, όπως 4πλες ethernet, 4πλες PCI-to-MiniPCI κλπ

Και το RouterOS φαίνεται να κάνει ότι ζητάμε στο AWMN (traffic shaping, wireless interfaces,routing κλπ) και τρέχει και σε dedicated hardware, και σε απλά PCs.

Προσωπική μου πάντα άποψη ότι προτιμώ open source και μάλλον προς τα εκεί θα τείνει ο κόπος που θα ξοδέψω  ::

----------


## Achille

> Δυστηχώς Άχιλλέα δεν κατάλαβες το δάσος σε αυτά που είπα.
> 
> Ξεκολάτε από το linux......
> 
> Ακόμα και εάν αυτό είναι ο δρόμος προς την λύση.........


Με συγχωρείς, αλλά αυτό δεν μπορώ να το δεχτώ.
Το Magnia που πήρες για το σπίτι σου σε ικανοποιεί η όχι; Σε ενοχλεί τι λειτουργικό τρέχει από κάτω; Αν έτρεχε Windows θα ένιωθες πιο ασφαλής;

Αν έχεις να προτείνεις κάποια λύση σε Windows που να κάνει ότι είπα παραπάνω, ευχαρίστως να την ακούσω.

Μέχρι τότε θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνώ με την μηδενιστική άποψή σου.

----------


## ggeorgan

Για να επιστρέψουμε και στο δείπνο με τα 50 πεινασμένα προσκοπάκια. 
Ναι, θα τους δώσεις και κονσέρβες, αλλά καλό είναι ν' ανάψεις και φωτιά και να ψήσεις και κανένα κοψίδι, να δουν κι αυτά πώς είναι η σωστή εκδρομή.
Επειδή δεν διετέλεσα πρόσκοπος (είχε φύγει από την μόδα τον καιρό τον δικό μου), να τα πω και αλλιώς :
Και ένα χρόνο να πάρει για να αποκτήσω επαρκείς γνώσεις στην δικτύωση, αξίζει τον κόπο. Οι γνώσεις αυτές έχουν πολύ μεγάλη αξία και στα ενσύρματα και σε κάθε είδους δίκτυα. Και ποτέ να μην παίξει σωστά το ασύρματο δίκτυο, οι γνώσεις αυτές είναι υπερπολύτιμες. Άσε που θα παίξει κιόλας !
Ας μην ξεχνάμε και τον Ευκλείδη τον μαθηματικό που, όταν κάποιος υποψήφιος μαθητής του ρώτησε μετά το μάθημα τι θα κερδίσει από το μάθημα που έλαβε, κάλεσε τον δούλο του και του είπε να δώσει στον υποψήφιο μαθητή τρεις οβολούς ώστε να κερδίσει κάτι από τις γνώσεις που απέκτησε.
Έχει, επίσης, σημασία να διευκρινήσουμε ότι η δικτύωση είναι ολόκληρη επιστήμη και είναι πάνω στην ανάπτυξή της. Με την ενασχόληση των πολλών θα ξεχωρίσουν οι επιλογές που αποδίδουν από τα θεωρητικά αξιοπερίεργα. Θυμάται κανείς τι πέλαγος γνώσεων χρειαζόταν η διαχείριση συνδέσων ISDN ; Οι πιο πολλές ήταν, επιεικώς, άχρηστες. Και πώς να μην είναι αν θυμηθεί κανείς τα χρόνια που δαπανήθηκαν για να προστεθούν στο πρότυπο ISDN λειτουργίες με μηδαμινή αξία ;

----------


## racer

Δεν πιστεύω οτι το 'πρόβλημα' αλλα ούτε και η λύση βρίσκετε στο linux. Για μένα είναι πολυ πιο δύσκολο να μάθεις routing, TCP/IP, masks, packets, queing, pipes, firewall, NAT, klp παρά να μάθεις την σύνταξη 5-10 καινούργιων εντολών για linux και να ασχολιθείς 1-2 μέρες να μαθεις πως να κινείσε μεσα στο καινούργιο λειτουργικο σου.

Ακόμα και αν βρούμε/φτιάξουμε το απλούστερο γραφικό περιβάλον για να ρυθμίζουμε τα προαναφερθέντα τοτε ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ θα χρειάζετε πολυ διάβασμα για να καταλάβει κάποιος τι ακριβός είναι το GRED ας πούμε και να μπορέσει να το αξιοποιήσει στο μέγιστο.

Μια λύση που απλός θα γράφεις το IP σου και τα φορτόνει μόνο του καποιες προεπιλογες για μένα ειναι ανεπαρκής και δέν πρόκειτε να βελτιώσει το δύκτιο.

Ας μήν ξεχνάμε οτι ο sotiris δέν θέλει απλός να σηκώσει ενα βασικο routing με το linux του (αφτό του το έκανε ιδη ο Γιάννης και θα το είχε κάνει και μόνος του εαν δέν ασχολείτο με το γραφικό περιβάλον) αλλα αντίθετα θελει να κάνει πράγματα που και εμένα μου περνει χρόνο να σκεφτώ πως ακριβός πρέπει να γίνουνε για να γίνουνε σωστα.

Κατανοώ απόλυτα οτι κανείς δεν έχει τον απαραίτητο χρόνο για να ασχολιθεί με κάτι τοσο δύσκολο αλλα μήπος ζηταμε το σκύλο χορτάτο και το καρβέλι ακερεο? Δέν είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει κατι που θα μπορείς να κανεις 5 κλικς και να δημιουργείς εναν κόμβο με aDSL sharring+traffic shapper, firewall, ftp, routing σε 4 interfaces+3 networks, samba gia to ftp κλπ και μάλιστα να είναι και δωρεάν!!! ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να εχεις τις θεοριτικές (αυτό πως γραφετε γμτ) γνόσεις για να το κάνεις αυτό ανεξαρτήτος λειτουργικού συστηματος.

----------


## sotiris

Καλημέρα σας

Μ’ αρεσει να διαβάζω αυτά που γράφετε, ειδικά τα τεχνικά θέματα και ας μην τα καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.
Μ’ αρέσει να διαβάζω τις απολαυστικές αναλύσεις που προηγούνται της επίλυσης ενός προβλήματος, από τους γνώστες εδώ μέσα.
Μ’ αρέσει να χάνομαι μέσα σε τόμους και κατεβατά από 500-σελιδα PDF how to for Linux.

Όμως πόσοι πιστεύετε έχουν αυτή την δυνατότητα?
Πόσοι έχουν τον χρόνο, την θέληση, την δύναμη, το κουράγιο να κάνουν τα παραπάνω?
Πόσοι είναι αυτοί που δουλεύουν σε μια δουλειά και μερικοί και σε μια δεύτερη και μετά μπορούν να ασχοληθούν με το wifi στα τεχνικά θέματα του? Και άντε πες ότι μερικοί όταν γυρνάνε σπίτι μετά από 12 ώρες δουλειά, ασχοληθούν λίγο με την οικογένεια και τα παιδιά τους και μετά αργά το βράδυ αποφασίσουν να μην κοιμηθούν για να διαβάσουν άλλες 20 σελίδες από το tutorial…. Τι μέλλον έχουν και τι βάθος χρόνου χρειάζεται για να γίνουν πρακτικοί σε επίπεδο αρχαρίου?

Εδώ τώρα λοιπόν σε μένα γεννάτε η εξής απορία:
Είναι το awmn μια ανοικτη, εθελοντικη, ελεύθερη ομάδα από ανθρώπους που απευθύνετε σε ποιους όμως?
Σε αυτούς που έχουν καλύψει το βιοποριστικό τους πρόβλημα και το βλέπουν σαν χόμπι?
Στους φοιτητές που έχουν απίστευτα πιο πολύ χρόνο από τους πιο μεγάλους?
Στους λίγους τυχερούς που συμβαίνει η δουλειά τους, δικτυαδες, να είναι και το χόμπι τους?

Ή απευθύνετε σε όλους?
Και όταν λέω σε όλους, εννοώ σε όποιους έχουν ένα pc και θέλουν να δικτυωθούν ασύρματα, ακριβώς με τον ίδιο τρόπο που περνάνε windows σε ένα pc, με τον ίδιο τρόπο που αν και δεν έχουν ξανακάνει παρουσίαση PowerPoint διαβάζουν το help και παρουσιάζουν κάτι σχετικά καλό.
Εδώ θα μου πει κάποιος «ρε μεγάλε έχουμε πει δεν είναι plug n play», εντάξει δεν είναι σε επίπεδο hardware και αυτό το δέχομαι, αλλά το μηχάνημα το στήνεις ή στο στήνουν μια φορά, αλλά γιατί να μην είναι σε επίπεδο software?

Δεν ξέρω ποιοι είναι οι άνθρωποι εδώ μέσα που δίνουν πορεία στο awmn (πέρα από το εθελοντικό χαρακτήρα και το ελεύθερο του forum), δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το ΔΣ του συλλόγου (και θα ήθελα κάποια στιγμή να γνωριστώ μαζί τους και να κουβεντιάσουμε στα πλαίσια ενός καφέ), αλλά ας σκεφτούνε αυτοί και όλοι μας τι θέλουμε να γίνει με το awmn.
θέλουμε μια συνεχώς αυξανόμενη κοινότητα που θα έχει μέσα της σχετικούς και άσχετους (όπως συμβαίνει τώρα σε όσους χρησιμοποιούν windows) ή θέλουμε να περιορίσουμε την εξάπλωση και να πούμε ότι προορίζετε μόνο σε σχετικούς με δίκτυα και λειτουργικά αποδοτικότερα των windows?
Εάν θέλουμε μέσα στους επόμενους 6 μήνες να γίνουν ενεργά όλα τα nodes (δεκαπλασιασμός περίπου της σημερινής ενεργής βάσης) πρέπει το software να γίνει plug n play. Δεδομένου λοιπόν της αδυναμίας των windows να ανταποκριθούν καλά στον ρόλο του server,και Δεδομένου την δυσκολία του UNIX στον μέτριο χρήστη, η λύση είναι μονόδρομος ….. χρειάζεται ένα λειτουργικό που να συνδυάζει τα δυο, κάτι σαν την προσπάθεια lindows, αυτό το Gibraltar (ή κάτι παρόμοιο) το έχω δει πολύ θετικά, συνδυάζει την βάση από Linux και έχει την γραφική ευκολία (web interface) που ζητάει το 95% των μελών.
Σε αναμονή λοιπόν της πολύτιμης δοκιμής που κάνει ο Αχιλλέας σε διάφορες λύσεις.

Και για να τελειώσω, γιατί με έχει πιάσει πολυλογία πρωινιατικα, είναι ευνόητο ότι δεν περιορίζει η παραπάνω αλλαγή όποιον θέλει να μάθει από δίκτυα και από Linux, και ότι είναι πράγματι πολύτιμες οι γνώσεις που αποκτάς, αλλά μόνο εάν το θέλεις, όχι υποχρεωτικά, όσοι θέλουν να είναι απλώς χρηστές (άντε και κάτι λίγο παραπάνω) να μπορούν να μείνουν απλοί χρηστές.

----------


## shock

Συγχωρέστε με αν κάνω λάθος αλλά να τι κατάλαβα από τη συζήτηση.
Ο νέος φίλος μας θέλει να στήσει κόμβο με περισσότερα από ένα Interface (με routing).

Η εύκολη περίπτωση Υπάρχει χρήμα οπότε δε ψάχνεται (και καλά κάνει) οπότε πάει σε M$ ή hardware λύσεις. 

Τα δύσκολα τώρα. Οποιος δεν έχει το χρήμα θα πρέπει να πάει σε ανοιχτή αρχιτεκτονική (Lin/BSD/...). 
Αν δε ξέρει από δύκτια / Unix έχει δύο λύσεις

Η πρώτη είναι να μάθει. Υπάρχουν κάτι αργόσχολοι οι οποίοι μπορούν να του προσφέρουν απλόχερα τις γνώσεις τους και το χρόνο τους για να τον βοηθήσουν. Απο εκεί και πέρα θα μπορεί και εκείνος να βοηθάει την κοινότητα.

Η δεύτερη λύση είναι να φτιάξουν πάλι κάποιοι αργόσχολοι καινούριο distribution (και να το συντηρούν) στα μέτρα του AWMN μόνο και μόνο για να μη χρειαστεί να μάθουν αυτοί που "node θέλουν τώρα το θέλουν". 

Μόνο σε εμένα φαίνονται περίεργα όλα αυτά; Θέλουμε δηλαδή κεντρικούς κόμβους με ανθρώπους που αν σκάσει το web interface δε θα ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται; Προσέξτε δε μιλάμε για clients αλλά για κόμβους με περισσότερα από ένα interfaces. Μήπως ζητάμε την εξάπλωση του AWMN χωρίς να μας ενδιαφέρει το κόστος και η ποιότητα του; 
Μη με παρεξηγήσετε και εμένα ο ελεύθερος χρόνος μου είναι αρκετά πιεσμένος αλλά δε θα ξεκινούσα να στήσω κόμβο χωρίς να κάτσω να διαβάσω μερικά πράγματα για δύκτια. Οταν μπαίνεις σε ένα νέο χώρο φροντίζεις να προετοιμαστείς έστω και λίγο. Εσείς φωνάζετε για τους νέους που έρχονται στο forum και ρωτάνε τα ίδια και τα ίδια χωρίς να ψάξουν έστω και λίγο. Φανταστήτε τους να ζητάνε τα ρέστα γιατί έπεσε η zebra. Ατομα που δε κοιτάζουν το /var/log/messages, ή τα processes που τρέχουν είναι επικύνδινα για τα νεύρα του Αχιλ, του Renou, του kouk και όλων των υπόλοιπων που μάλλον θα ασχοληθούν με τη δημιουργία του distribution.

----------


## jason

> Δυστηχώς Άχιλλέα δεν κατάλαβες το δάσος σε αυτά που είπα.
> 
> Ξεκολάτε από το linux......
> 
> Ακόμα και εάν αυτό είναι ο δρόμος προς την λύση.........


Καλά τα λέει ο psaraphak, έτσι είναι .....
άλλοι είναι κολλημένοι με την μπάλα, άλλοι με το Linux ....
...άλλοι με το trolling...

Ξεκολάτε ρεεεεεεεεεεε....


P.S. εγώ πάντως ψηφίζω Linux γιατί είμαι κολλημένος με το χρήμα...

 ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Το πρόβλημα που θέτεις shock έχει τεθεί από πολύ παλαιότερα και όχι τόσο για τα δίκτυα, αλλά για τον σχεδιασμό και την ανάπτυξη λειτουργικών συστημάτων. Την απάντηση την έχει δώσει, στον χώρο αυτό, η ίδια η ζωή. Ναι, χρειάζεται πυρήνας ανθρώπων με γνώσεις σε μεγάλο βάθος (διάβαζε επιτελείο Tordvalds) για τον συντονισμό των προσπαθειών, αλλά η μεγάλη δύναμη είναι η μεγάλη κοινότητα χρηστών που, με τις λίγες ή πολλές γνώσεις της, με τον λίγο ή πολύ χρόνο της, χτίζει ένα σύστημα με απίστευτη, για ένα ανθρώπινο μυαλό, πολυπλοκότητα και χωρίς απόλυτη εσωτερική συνέπεια και συμβατότητα. Ατελές είναι το έργο και πάντοτε θα είναι. Απλώς, αντί να αναλισκόμεθα σε φιλοσοφικές αναζητήσεις, καλό είναι να συνεισφέρουμε ό, τι μπορούμε. Και ο χρόνος, στο θέμα των δικτύων, μετράται σε έτη. Θυμάται κανείς πόσο καιρό έπαιρνε να βάλεις παλαιότερα τηλέφωνο ή να συνδεθείς με την αποχέτευση ; Και τα έξοδα, αν μετρηθούν σωστά είναι τεράστια. Κανείς ποτέ δεν ισχυρίσθηκε ότι θα ήταν λίγα. Απόδειξη ότι δεν συμφέρει να στήσει κανείς τέτοιο δίκτυο με ιδιωτικά κεφάλαια. Αμ' το δίκτυο των φίλων (ιδίως του ετέρου φύλου) πόοοσα χρόνια και πόοοσα έξοδα σας πήρε να το στήσετε ; Πόσες λύσεις εξετάσατε, πόσες βγήκαν σωστές και πόσες σκάρτες ;
Διαβάστε και πάλι, σας εκλιπαρώ, το κείμενο αυτό 
http://shirky.com/writings/zapmail.html
για το δίκτυο των φαξ.

----------


## kouk

> Εάν ήθελα να διαβάσω ένα βιβλίο, θα το αγόραζα σε μία από τις γλώσσες που ξέρω, δεν θα μάθαινα μια νέα γλώσσα για να το διαβάσω σε αυτήν....
> 
> Ξεκωλάτε από το linux και κοιτάχτε τα πράγματα από την πλευρά και αυτού που δεν ξέρει......


Θα συνεχίσω την μεταφορά σου με το βιβλίο λέγοντας οτί άλλο να διαβάσεις ένα βιβλίο στην γλώσσα που γράφτηκε, και άλλο να το διαβάσεις από την μετάφραση. Σας αρέσει, δεν σας αρέσει λοιπόν, το "βιβλίο" των δικτύων υπολογιστών είναι γραμμένο στην γλώσσα του Berkeley Software Distribution (BSD) και τελευταία στην γλώσσα της Cisco. Τα υπόλοιπα windows, web interfaces κ.λπ δεν αποτελούν παρά μεταφράσεις. Και μέχρι να γραφτούν καινούρια βιβλία σε αυτές τις άλλες "γλώσσες" ο πορωμένος δικτυάς θα θέλει να διαβάζει το κείμενο στην αυθεντική γλώσσα. 

Οι μεταφράσεις φυσικά δεν είναι κακό πράγμα, και για αυτό προσπαθούμε να βγάλουμε μια πιο εύκολη λύση (MAuVE κάνε υπομονή) για αυτούς που δεν έχουν τον χρόνο ή την άνεση. 

Α και να προσθέσω οτί μου φαίνεται περίεργο αυτοί που φοβούνται τόσο πολύ από την εισροή νέοπων στο AWMN, που προμηνύουν επεκείμενο χωρισμό των παλιών/νέων, που έχουν κουραστεί από τους νιουμπισμούς γενικότερα, να προσπαθούν να το κάνουν ακόμα πιο εύκολο να μπει κάποιος στο δίκτυο χωρίς να έχει διαβάσει. Και θα είναι βλακεία αν πείτε οτί ο νέοπας έχει καθήκον να διαβάσει μονάχα το Wireless FAQ. Ο νέοπας πρέπει να διαβάσει για όλα όσα θα του χρειαστούν για να είναι υπεύθυνος του backbone κόμβου του. Αυτό σημαίνει οτί άμα αγοράσει Cisco, πρέπει να διαβάσει καλά τα manuals της Cisco (όχι εύκολο πράγμα), άμα διαλέξει την φτήνια τότε πρέπει να διαβάσει Howto's, mailing lists και newsgroups.

Οι υπόλοιπες λύσεις (hardware ή software) προσωπικά με αφήνουν αδιάφορο. Μόνο οι προηγούμενες δυο είναι αρκετά δυνατές για να υποστηρίξουν την λειτουργία ενός BB router.

Όσοναφορα αυτά που είπε ο shock συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Το δικό μου όραμα σχετικά με το distribution δεν περιέχει παρά ένα απλό web frontend, και όχι κάτι που να κάνει το configuration απλοϊκό (βέβαια δεν είναι μόνο στο δικό μου χέρι αυτό). 
Άν βγει ένα bug στο SSH που τρέχουν οι κόμβοι, θα περιμένω να μπορεί ο λειτουργός του κόμβου να ασφαλίσει το σύστημα χωρίς να περιμένει για το πότε θα βγεί η καινούρια έκδοση του distro. 
Θυμηθείτε με το Blaster Worm, που λέγαμε οτί δεν θέλουμε χρήστες που δεν ξέρουν να κάνουν patch τα windows... με την ίδια λογική δεν θα πρέπει να θέλουμε και χρήστες που θα χρησιμοποιήσουν ένα distro αλλά δεν θα ξέρουν πως να το χειριστούν.

----------


## ggeorgan

Να θυμηθούμε και τον Donald Knuth που λέει ότι η πραγματική γλώσσα των υπολογιστών είναι η γλώσσα μηχανής και, μάλιστα, λέει οτι η γλώσσα μηχανής είναι η ίδια η γλώσσα του Θεού !
Μετά απ' αυτό, όμως, καταλαβαίνουμε ότι οι μεταφράσεις είναι, όπως και οι λογοτεχνικές μεταφράσεις, έργα τέχνης αφ' εαυτών και, συχνά, αποδεικνύονται έργα ισάξια και καλύτερα των πρωτοτύπων. Οπότε, η συζήτηση επιστρέφει στο ποια μετάφραση είναι ευχρηστότερη. Αυτό δεν μπορεί να απαντηθεί με συζήτηση, αλλά με την κατεύθυνση που θα επιλέξει τελικά η πλειοψηφία των χρηστών. Το MS-DOS δεν ήταν το καλύτερο λειτουργικό σύστημα, αλλά επεκράτησε. Τι ωφελεί να κάνουμε νεκροψία στους τότε ανταγωνιστές του ; Σήμερα που τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει ριζικά προς το καλύτερο, δηλαδή οι χρήστες μπορούν να επικοινωνούν και να συνεργάζονται πολύ ευκολώτερα, οι πιθανότητες να καταλήξουν μαζικά σε κατώτερη ποιοτικά λύση είναι πολύ λιγότερες. Αλλά η λύση αυτή δεν επέρχεται με βαθυστόχαστη συζήτηση αρχών, αλλά με απλές πράξεις ουσίας.
Δεν είναι παράδοξο οτι αυτοί που πρωτοστατούν στις πράξεις ουσίας ανησυχούν για την θεμελίωση του όλου εγχειρήματος επί σταθεράς βάσεως αρχών. Δεν μπορούν να δουν την βάση αυτή γιατί αυτοί οι ίδιοι, και όσοι μαθητεύσουν στα έργα τους είναι η βάση αυτή. Άλλη δεν υπάρχει γιατί δεν χρειάζεται.

----------


## sotiris

GGEORGAN ειλικρινά χαίρομαι και απολαμβάνω (ζηλεύω και λίγο με την καλή έννοια πάντα) κάθε φορά που κάνεις post. Με έχει εντυπωσιάσει τρομερά η ικανότητα σου να εκφράζεσαι, μπορείς με τρομερή σαφήνεια να πεις αυτό που θέλεις και μάλιστα χρησιμοποιώντας τις λέξεις ακριβέστατα σε σημείο που αναγκάζομαι να το διαβάσω ξανά μήπως έχω χάσει κάποιο νόημα. Συγχαρητήρια!!

μόλις είδα (το είχα ξεχάσει) ότι το ίδιο συμβαίνει και για τον Mauve.

----------


## MAuVE

> Α και να προσθέσω οτί μου φαίνεται περίεργο αυτοί που φοβούνται τόσο πολύ από την εισροή νέοπων στο AWMN, που προμηνύουν επεκείμενο χωρισμό των παλιών/νέων, που έχουν κουραστεί από τους νιουμπισμούς γενικότερα, να προσπαθούν να το κάνουν ακόμα πιο εύκολο να μπει κάποιος στο δίκτυο χωρίς να έχει διαβάσει.


Πάλι μπήκα στο στόχαστρό σου kouk, αλλά και πάλι σε έπιασα αδιάβαστο.
Εχρησιμοποίησα τον Σωτήρη (συγνώμη Σωτήρη ακόμη μία φορά) σαν υπόδειγμα των ατόμων που θα ήθελα να δώ να απαρτίζουν το δίκτυο. 
Μελέτα τον και ανακάλυψε την αλήθεια της σχέσης :
Νεόπας =/Σωτήρης  
όπου ή μπάρα συμβολίζει τον αποκλεισμό αλληλοτομίας των δύο συνόλων, όπως Α και /Α

ΝΑΙ, 
ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΗ Η ΖΩΗ ΤΕΤΟΙΩΝ ΧΡΗΣΤΩΝ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΝΝΟΗΘΩ.

Δεν μου λες εσένα σε πειράζει όταν η συζήτηση είναι για το δάσος να πέφτεις πάνω σε ποστς πάνω στις διαφορές Red Hat και Debian. 
Γιά να ξέρω που να σε κατατάξω

----------


## kouk

> Πάλι μπήκα στο στόχαστρό σου kouk, αλλά και πάλι σε έπιασα αδιάβαστο.


Ε μα δεν κάθεσαι ακίνητος για να σε σημαδέψω καλά!  :: 




> Εχρησιμοποίησα τον Σωτήρη (συγνώμη Σωτήρη ακόμη μία φορά) σαν υπόδειγμα των ατόμων που θα ήθελα να δώ να απαρτίζουν το δίκτυο. 
> Μελέτα τον και ανακάλυψε την αλήθεια της σχέσης :
> Νεόπας =/Σωτήρης 
> όπου ή μπάρα συμβολίζει τον αποκλεισμό αλληλοτομίας των δύο συνόλων, όπως Α και /Α


(εννοείς οτί τα δύο σύνολα είναι ξένα μεταξύ τους έτσι; γιατί με το "αποκλεισμός αλληλοτομίας" με ψιλομπέρδεψες)
Καταρχάς δεν αναφερόμουν στον Σωτήρη συγκεκριμένα, και δεν συνηθίζω να βάζω τόσο εύκολα ταμπέλες. Σίγουρα είναι χρήσιμο να έχουμε ένα case study, αλλά υπάρχει ένα όριο στο πόσα συμπεράσματα μπορούμε να βγάλουμε για όλους τους νέους χρήστες από τον Σωτήρη. 

Τελικά αυτό που λέμε είναι οτί όπως ζητάμε από τα νέα μέλη να μην τα περιμένουν όλα έτοιμα όσοναφορα το wireless κομμάτι, έτσι ζητάμε να μην τα περιμένουν όλα έτοιμα όσοναφορα το λειτουργικό τους σύστημα (ειδικά αν δεν είναι έτοιμοι να τα σκάσουν). Προσοχή πάλι οτί δεν υπαινίσσομαι τίποτα για τον Σωτήρη.




> ΝΑΙ, 
> ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΗ Η ΖΩΗ ΤΕΤΟΙΩΝ ΧΡΗΣΤΩΝ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΝΝΟΗΘΩ.


καλά ντε, μην φωνάζεις!  :: 
να γίνει ευκολότερη η ζωή τους, όλοι το θέλουμε αυτό. Η διαφωνία μας είναι στο _πόσο_ εύκολη. Θέλουμε να κάνουμε την "ζωή" τους απλοϊκή ή απλή; 




> Δεν μου λες εσένα σε πειράζει όταν η συζήτηση είναι για το δάσος να πέφτεις πάνω σε ποστς πάνω στις διαφορές Red Hat και Debian. 
> Γιά να ξέρω που να σε κατατάξω


χωρίς πραγματικά να με ενδιαφέρει αν θα με κατατάξεις κάπου, θα σου πω τα εξής: 
Tα συγκεκριμένα posts ήταν εντελώς off-topic. Τα off-topic posts γενικώς με ενοχλούν. Tα συγκεκριμένα posts δεν με ενόχλησαν, ίσως γιατί είχα ένα ελάχιστο ενδιαφέρον σε αυτά, αλλά φυσικά καταλαβαίνω οτί γίνονται ενοχλητικά σε άλλους. Σε μια συζήτηση βέβαια καμμιά φορά κανείς μπορεί να παρασυρθεί σε μια άλλη κουβέντα χωρίς να το καταλάβει. Πιστεύω οτί ο Achille και ο Renos θα μετέφεραν την συζήτηση αλλού αν συνεχιζόταν άλλο. Οπότε μην το κάνεις θέμα αυτό, γυρίσαμε στην αρχική κουβέντα μας εξάλλου.

Πάντως τώρα που γυρίσαμε στην αρχική μας κουβέντα, πιστεύεις οτί είναι δυνατή κάποια άλλη φτηνή λύση για τους άπειρους από unix, εκτός από το distribution που λέμε; Αν έχεις κάποια ιδέα ας την συζητήσουμε.. ούτε εγώ, ούτε ο Achille πιστεύω, είμαστε κολλημένοι στο ότι μόνο ένας τρόπος υπάρχει. Απλά εγώ δεν γνωρίζω άλλη λύση αυτή την στιγμή.

----------


## kouk

> Να θυμηθούμε και τον Donald Knuth που λέει ότι η πραγματική γλώσσα των υπολογιστών είναι η γλώσσα μηχανής και, μάλιστα, λέει οτι η γλώσσα μηχανής είναι η ίδια η γλώσσα του Θεού !


Για το πρώτο το ήξερα (έχω τρία από τα TAOCP) αλλά για το δεύτερο όχι.. 
Μάλλον υπερβολικό μου φαίνεται.. βέβαια ο Knuth είναι ιδιαίτερο άτομο, οπότε τι να πείς;




> Μετά απ' αυτό, όμως, καταλαβαίνουμε ότι οι μεταφράσεις είναι, όπως και οι λογοτεχνικές μεταφράσεις, έργα τέχνης αφ' εαυτών και, συχνά, αποδεικνύονται έργα ισάξια και καλύτερα των πρωτοτύπων.


μου φαίνεται οτί η μεταφορά του βιβλίου έχει αρχίσει να ξεφεύγει  :: 




> Οπότε, η συζήτηση επιστρέφει στο ποια μετάφραση είναι ευχρηστότερη. Αυτό δεν μπορεί να απαντηθεί με συζήτηση, αλλά με την κατεύθυνση που θα επιλέξει τελικά η πλειοψηφία των χρηστών.


Η ευχρηστία είναι φυσικά κάτι σημαντικό (το unix π.χ. ήταν πολύ μπροστά από τα λειτουργικά της εποχής σε ευχρηστία), αρκεί να μην χάνεται η ουσία. Π.χ. κάποιος θα μπορούσε να ισχυριστεί οτί το ZoneAlarm είναι ένα πολύ εύχρηστο personal firewall, όμως κατά την γνώμη μου είναι αίσχιστο καθώς χάνεται η ουσία του firewalling και εισάγονται φανταστικές και καλά απλοποιητικές έννοιες που όμως απέχουν της πραγματικότητας.
Παραδείγματα υπάρχουν πολλά, και δεν έχουν επικρατήσει μόνο λόγω της ευχρηστίας αλλά και της δύναμης επιβολής στην αγορά.




> Το MS-DOS δεν ήταν το καλύτερο λειτουργικό σύστημα, αλλά επεκράτησε. Τι ωφελεί να κάνουμε νεκροψία στους τότε ανταγωνιστές του ; Σήμερα που τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει ριζικά προς το καλύτερο, δηλαδή οι χρήστες μπορούν να επικοινωνούν και να συνεργάζονται πολύ ευκολώτερα, οι πιθανότητες να καταλήξουν μαζικά σε κατώτερη ποιοτικά λύση είναι πολύ λιγότερες. Αλλά η λύση αυτή δεν επέρχεται με βαθυστόχαστη συζήτηση αρχών, αλλά με απλές πράξεις ουσίας.


Μην μπερδεύεις το personal computing με την δημιουργία δικτυακών υποδομών. Στον τομέα λοιπόν της δικτύωσης αυτό που έχει επικρατήσει είναι η Cisco στα network devices και οι εξυπηρετητές Unix/Linux/BSD για τις απαιτήσεις υπηρεσιών. Και πράγματι οι πιθανότητες να καταλήξουν μαζικά οι administrators σε κατώτερη ποιοτικά λύση είναι πολύ λιγότερες.




> Δεν είναι παράδοξο οτι αυτοί που πρωτοστατούν στις πράξεις ουσίας ανησυχούν για την θεμελίωση του όλου εγχειρήματος επί σταθεράς βάσεως αρχών. Δεν μπορούν να δουν την βάση αυτή γιατί αυτοί οι ίδιοι, και όσοι μαθητεύσουν στα έργα τους είναι η βάση αυτή. Άλλη δεν υπάρχει γιατί δεν χρειάζεται.


(δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι θέλεις να πεις αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω και σε αυτό)
Κανείς δεν είπε να υπάρχει ντε και καλά μια σταθερή, παγωμένη βάση. 
Είτε για λόγους ψώνιου, είτε για λόγους οικονομικούς, είτε για λόγους features η αυθόρμητη τάση στο δίκτυο αυτή την στιγμή είναι η χρήση Linux routers στο backbone.

----------


## MAuVE

> Πάντως τώρα που γυρίσαμε στην αρχική μας κουβέντα, πιστεύεις οτί είναι δυνατή κάποια άλλη φτηνή λύση για τους άπειρους από unix, εκτός από το distribution που λέμε;


Πάλι κακός θα γίνω, αλλά δεν πειράζει, ίσως πιάσει κάπου τόπο.

Το φτηνό είναι σχετικό. 
Αν ήμουν φοιτητής του Πολυτεχνείου όπως ο Αχιλλέας, ήξερα καλό autocad και δουλεύα παράλληλα με τις σπουδές μου σε κάποιο γραφείο μελετών σαν cadίστας με 10 ευρώ την ώρα, τότε το να επενδύσω 100 ώρες στο linux θα ήταν είναι τρομακτική σπατάλη. Γιατί δουλεύοντας cad τον αντίστοιχο χρόνο και θα έβγαζα 1000 ευρώ και θα μάθαινα 10 πράγματα που θα μου χρησιμεύαν στη μετάπειτα επαγγελματική μου ζωή. 

Το linux πάρτε το απόφαση, έχει μικρό ROI (return on investment). 
Λίγο μεγαλύτερο από το να παίζεις καλό pacman.
Αν υπάρχει κάποιος εδώ μέσα που βγάζει μηνιάτικο αποκλειστικά από το Linux τον παρακαλώ να αναγγελθεί και να μας πεί δύο λόγια.

Και μιάς και έστειλα τον Αχιλλέα να δουλέψει σε γραφείο μελετών, θα του πώ και την συμβουλή που δίνω στους νέους συναδέλφους την πρώτη φορά που ακούν τη λέξη μελέτη:

"Η μελέτη έχει τελειώσει όταν τα σχέδια είναι διπλωμένα, σφραγισμένα και μέσα στο φάκελλο μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα τεύχη".

Τι θα πεί αυτό;
Οποιαδήποτε μελέτη είναι μία πρόκληση στο νου του μελετητή. 
Πως συλλαμβάνει το πρόβλημα, τι λύση δίνει, τι υλικά χρησιμοποιεί, πως τα διαστασιολογεί, τι ειδικές απαιτήσεις και λεπτομέρειες εφαρμόζονται, κ.λ.π

Αυτό το κομμάτι όλοι είναι πρόθυμοι να το πιάσουν. Οι περισσότεροι όμως σταματούν εκεί. 
Με το που έδωσαν λύση στο μυαλό τους, νομίζουν ότι τέλειωσαν. 
Τους ρωτάς "πως πάει ;" και σου απαντούν "πολύ καλά, τέλειωσα", χωρίς να έχουν τραβήξει μία γραμμή.

Το χαμαλίκι που λέγεται :
1) βάζω τη σκέψη μου στο σχέδιο,
2) βλέπω ότι αυτό που σκέφτηκα δεν δουλεύει, 
3) κάνω το 1) 2) άλλες 5 φορές, 
4) πάω μετά να γράψω την τεχνική περιγραφή και την προμέτρηση υλικών και αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι πρέπει πάλι να πιάσω τα σχέδια γιατί έχω ξεχάσει τα μισά πράγματα έξω.
5) ......

99) κλείνω το φάκελλο και φωνάζω το courrier γιά την παράδωση

Το χαμαλίκι αυτό δεν θέλει κανείς να το αναλάβει, όλοι έχουν κάτι άλλο πιό επείγον. Οπως όταν είναι να μεταφερθεί ένα πιάνο, όλοι τρέχουν να πιάσουν το σκαμνάκι.

Γι' αυτό όταν ακούω ετοιμάζουν distribution, αυτό που μου έρχεται αυθόρμητα να πω είναι : 
"η διανομή έχει τελειώσει όταν έχουν εγγραφεί τα CD και μαζί με τις οδηγίες έχουν μπεί στο κουτί"

Τώρα βέβαια θα βγεί ο Αχιλλέας και θα μου πεί "αν βιάζεσαι, κάντο μόνος σου...."

----------


## shock

> Το linux πάρτε το απόφαση, έχει μικρό ROI (return on investment).
> Λίγο μεγαλύτερο από το να παίζεις καλό pacman.
> Αν υπάρχει κάποιος εδώ μέσα που βγάζει μηνιάτικο αποκλειστικά από το Linux τον παρακαλώ να αναγγελθεί και να μας πεί δύο λόγια.


Μπορώ να σε ρωτήσω αυτά όλα που τα βασίζεις? Δηλαδή έψαξες να δεις στις αγγελίες αν ζητάνε Linux Admins και βρήκες 2 ενώ pac-man gamers 1; Αυτά που γράφεις είναι εντελώς αντίθετα με τη πραγματικότητα. Αν δεν σου αρέσει κάτι ή το πήρες από στραβό μάτι δε χρειάζεται να δημιουργείς FUD. Εγώ με μια γρήγορη ματιά στο internet μπορώ να σου δώσω στοιχεία ότι αυτές οι γνώσεις που θα κερδίσει αυτός που θα ασχοληθεί έχει πολύ μεγάλες πιθανότητες να τις χρησιμοποιήσει στο άμασο μέλλον. 

http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2003/09/index.html
(Οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς τους servers είναι Linux και χρειάζονται κάποιον να τους συντηρεί πιστεύω)
http://www.theregister.co.uk/content/4/32837.html
(Και η Ford φαντάζομαι δε γνωρίζει από επενδύσεις.) 

Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε:
ο Δε θέλεις Linux/*BSD και τα σχετικά γιατί είναι δύσκολα για τους νέους. 
ο Πρέπει όμως να έχει χαμηλό κόστος για να είναι πιο προσίτό στον νέο χρήστη. 

Δεν έχω καταλάβει. Ποια είναι η turn-key solution που προτείνεις για τον νέο, αδαή από δύκτια (αφού δεν έχει χρόνο να διαβάσει), που θέλει να γίνει BB κόμβος;

----------


## Nickman

> Δεν έχω καταλάβει. Ποια είναι η turn-key solution που προτείνεις για τον νέο, αδαή από δύκτια (αφού δεν έχει χρόνο να διαβάσει), που θέλει να γίνει BB κόμβος;


Αυτό που θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάποια στιγμή και εφόσον όλοι μας έχουμε κατασταλάξει σε κάποιο λειτουργικό ειναι μέσω του forum να γίνουν κάποια μαθήματα για αρχάριους. Προσώπικά πιστεύω οτι σε όλους μας είναι χρήσιμο διότι και ο αρχάριος θα μάθει κάποια πράγματα αλλά και ο 'προχωρημένος' θα ξαναθυμηθεί κάποια άλλα.

----------


## Renos

Συμφωνω με τα οσα λεει ο shock.
Ας το δουμε ποιο απλα:
MAuVE, υπαρχει ενα δικτυο μεγαλο και πολυπλοκο και χρειαζεσαι δρομολογητες (routers) για την δρομολογηση των πακετων. Καλως ή κακως το πως θα εξελιχθει το δικτυο σου και το ποσο αξιοπιστο θα ειναι εχει να κανει απο την επιλογη σου σε αυτο το κομματι.
Το κοστος για την αγορα εξειδικευμενου hardware (cisco/nortel) ειναι ιδιαιτερα υψηλο για πολλους απο εμας άλλα εχει πολυ καλυτερα αποτελεσματα. Οι Open Source λυσεις, που δεν κοστιζουν τιποτα, δειχνουν οι ιδανικες για τους περισσοτερους απο εμας.
Τωρα, αν το linux δεν το γνωριζει ενα ποσοστο απο το AWMN και πρεπει να κατσει να το μαθει δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τοσο φοβερο ωστε να συζηταμε το αν θα πρεπει να το χρησιμοποιουμε την στιγμη που το ιδιo ποσοστο δεν γνωριζει το IOS της cisco το οποιο επισης θα πρεπει να κατσει να μαθει. Οποτε αν το linux απαιτει ενασχοληση και διαβασμα για να λειτουργησει σαν router (που ειναι ελαχιστη για να λειτουργησει σαν router) το ιδιο απαιτει και η cisco για το IOS της.
Το θεμα ειναι, αφου και στις 2 περιπτωσεις το διαβμασμα/μελετη δεν την γλυτωνει καποιος, να επιλεξει την ποιο οικονομικη λυση που τον συμφερει.

Εγω βγαζω λεφτα απο Linux και μπορω να σου πω οτι εχω εγκαταστησει servers σε υποκταστηματα της εταιρειας που εργαζομαι με linux και προσφερουν Internet sharing, backup server. file server, intranet server, mail server και εχω ασχοληθει πολυ λιγοτερο σε θεμα monitoring και trouble shooting απο αντιστοιχους win2000 που καθε λιγο και λιγακι ψαχνω να βρω γιατι το (τρις καταρατο) Active Directory δεν εκανε replication με τα sites! Αυτο και αν ειναι ROI!

----------


## MAuVE

> Εγω βγαζω λεφτα απο Linux και μπορω να σου πω οτι εχω εγκαταστησει servers σε υποκταστηματα της εταιρειας που εργαζομαι με linux και προσφερουν Internet sharing, backup server. file server, intranet server, mail server και εχω ασχοληθει πολυ λιγοτερο σε θεμα monitoring και trouble shooting απο αντιστοιχους win2000 που καθε λιγο και λιγακι ψαχνω να βρω γιατι το (τρις καταρατο) Active Directory δεν εκανε replication με τα sites! Αυτο και αν ειναι ROI!


Δηλαδή, αν κατάλαβα καλά η εταιρεία στην οποία εργάζεσαι αφού διαθέτει υποκαταστήματα θα έχει πάνω από 50 άτομα προσωπικό, θα έχει μηχανογραφημένο λογιστήριο, θα έχει πάνω από 30 υπολογιστές σε δίκτυο, και όλα αυτά τα μηχανήματα θα τρέχουν τα γνωστά τρισκατάρατα λογισμικά. 
Για δε την υποστήριξή τους έχει και άλλους 3 σαν εσένα οι οποίοι ασχολούνται με αυτά, ενώ εσένα σε πληρώνει για να ασχολείσαι με όσα ανέφερες. 

Ετσι θα πρέπει να είναι τα πράγματα, αν κατάλαβες την πρόσκλησή μου για να μας μιλήσει κάποιος που μισθοδοτείται *αποκλειστικά* γιά την προσφορά υπηρεσιών Linux.

Πολύ φοβάμαι όμως ότι δεν είναι έτσι.

Σε μία εταιρεία που εργαζόμουν, η βοηθός μου, ηλεκτρονικός μηχανικός και φιλόζωος, τάιζε καθημερινά όλα τα αδέσποτα της γειτονιάς. 
Το εγνώριζα και της το επέτρεπα. 
Δεν μπορεί όμως κανείς να ισχυρισθεί ότι εμισθοδοτείτο γι' αυτό το λόγο. 

Για να συνεννοούμεθα.

----------


## Renos

Να στο πω πιο απλα:
Αν δεν ασχοληθω και με τους Linux servers δεν θα με πληρωσουν!
Οποτε βγαζω λεφτα απο την ενασχοληση μου με αυτο.

----------


## MAuVE

> Να στο πω πιο απλα:
> Αν δεν ασχοληθω και με τους Linux servers δεν θα με πληρωσουν!
> Οποτε βγαζω λεφτα απο την ενασχοληση μου με αυτο.


Να σε ρωτήσω πιό απλά
Τι ποσοστό από τον εργασιακό σου χρόνο διαθέτεις σε μηχανήματα με Linux;

----------


## craven

> Για δε την υποστήριξή τους έχει και άλλους 3 σαν εσένα οι οποίοι ασχολούνται με αυτά, ενώ εσένα σε πληρώνει για να ασχολείσαι με όσα ανέφερες.


Καλύτερα .."είχε"  ::  μοναχός ο καψερός βολοδέρνει σε αυτή την εταιρεία που αναφέρει... (αφού είπα να αποχωρήσω και εγώ)  ::  πάντως στις εταιρείες τώρα πιά είναι οι περισσότεροι servers ποια unixοειδής... 
ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και δεν μιλάμε για τους Clients... αλλά απο ένα ΑΙΧ να χειριστής, ένα sun μηχάνιμα.. μια oracle στημένη σε sun... εναν mail server στημένο σε linux και χίλια 2 πραγματάκια πρέπει αν μη τι άλλο να γνωρίζεις παραπάνω απο τα βασικά.. εγώ δουλεύω σε εταιρεία τηλεπικοινωνιών (Vivodi) και trust me αν εξαιρέσεις τους Clients και το Site της εταιρείας (και αυτό επειδή το συντηρεί άλλη εταιρεία ιδίων συμφερόντων) ΌΛΑ τα άλλα ΔΕΝ είναι προϊόντα του Βασιλάκη του Θύρα... οπότε ξαναματαtrust me πως άνθρωποι εδω μέσα ΝΑΙ βγάζουν το ψωμί τους δουλεύοντας ΜΟΝΟ σε τέτοιο περιβάλλον...  ::

----------


## Renos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Renos
> 
> Να στο πω πιο απλα:
> Αν δεν ασχοληθω και με τους Linux servers δεν θα με πληρωσουν!
> Οποτε βγαζω λεφτα απο την ενασχοληση μου με αυτο.
> 
> 
> Να σε ρωτήσω πιό απλά
> Τι ποσοστό από τον εργασιακό σου χρόνο διαθέτεις σε μηχανήματα με Linux;


3 στους 10 εχουν Linux, o craven πρεπει να θυμαται ακομα τον φοβερο Venus, Achileus και Hercules.

----------


## MAuVE

> ΟΛΑ τα άλλα ΔΕΝ είναι προϊόντα του Βασιλάκη του Θύρα... οπότε ξαναματαtrust me πως άνθρωποι εδω μέσα ΝΑΙ βγάζουν το ψωμί τους δουλεύοντας ΜΟΝΟ σε τέτοιο περιβάλλον... :)


Ξέρω, γιατί πριν από 10 χρόνια εκεί που δούλευα είχε εγκατασταθεί ο πρώτος εμπορικός multi proccessor SGI Onyx (σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα με την εγκατάσταση στο Πολυτεχνείο). Ξέρω πόσο πλήρωνα αυτούς που ήξεραν Irix. 

Και γιά να σου ανταποδώσω την συμβουλή.
Μη μπερδεύετε τα unixοειδή, άλλα πληρώνονται άλλα όχι. 
Και βέβαια οι γνώσεις αυτές είναι χρηματιστηριακό είδος, ανεβαίνουν και κατεβαίνουν με τη ζήτηση.
Πριν από 2 χρόνια θα μπορούσα να σας στείλω να πιάσετε δουλειά με 40 ευρώ την ώρα, όσοι και αν ήσαστε, αρκεί να μπορούσατε να γράψετε κώδικα σε Java.

----------


## shock

Νομίζω ότι έχουμε ξεφύγει από το θέμα μας. Να επαναλάβω την ερώτηση. 
Θα ήθελα να ακούσω τι προτάσεις έχουν όσοι θέλουν φθηνή (ή τσάμπα λύση) χωρίς να χρειάζεται τεχνογνωσία για εγκατάσταση και συντήρηση ΒΒ κόμβου. 

Mauve έστω ότι έχεις δίκιο αν και δεν έδωσες ούτε ένα επιχείρημα. Δε θα ήθελα να είμαι απόλυτος παρόλο που είμαι στην αγορά της πληροφορικής ΠΟΛΛΑ χρόνια και γνωρίζω κάποια πράγματα. Ειλικρινά όμως θα ήθελα να ακούσω την εναλλακτική λύση που προτίνεις. 

Οσον αφορά το ROI. Πίστεψε με στην εταιρεία που δολεύω έχουμε πολλά Unix μηχανήματα. Δεν είμαι sysadmin αλλά είναι τουλάχιστον 6 άτομα εδώ που βγάζουν το ψωμί τους από αυτά. Μπορεί να ΜΗΝ έχουμε μόνο Linux γιατί δε μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα εργαλείο για όλες τις δουλειές αλλά έχουμε ΠΟΛΛΑ linux συστήματα. 
Εκτός από την δικιά μας εταιρεία είναι και οι εταιρείες που supprtάρουν αυτά τα μηχανήματα όπως η HP, που αν συμβεί τίποτα θα πρέπει να έρθει ένας τεχνικός (που κιι αυτός βγάζει το ψωμί του από το Linux) να τα φτιάξει. 
Μη πας μακριά το AIX και το True64 έχουν (κατά τις εταιρείες τους) διαγράψει την πορεία τους και αντικαθιστούνται από Linux. Τα περισσότερα συστήματα που δίνει η IBM (στο εξωτερικό, γιατί στην Ελλάδα είναι λίγο πίσω το ρεύμα) είναι Linux. Οι τεχνικοί του AIX γίνονται τεχνικοί του Linux και πάει λέγοντας.

----------


## MAuVE

> Νομίζω ότι έχουμε ξεφύγει από το θέμα μας. Να επαναλάβω την ερώτηση. 
> Θα ήθελα να ακούσω τι προτάσεις έχουν όσοι θέλουν φθηνή (ή τσάμπα λύση) χωρίς να χρειάζεται τεχνογνωσία για εγκατάσταση και συντήρηση ΒΒ κόμβου.


Αλλαξες το ερώτημα του θέματος αυθαίρετα. Το ερώτημα που έθεσα στο αρχικό ποστ ήταν :
_Το θέμα είναι τι γίνεται με τους "μέσους" χρήστες σαν και εμένα. 
Υπάρχει κάποιος πιό βατός δρόμος γιά αυτούς;_ 

Πως δηλαδή συγκρατούμε μαζικά τους Σωτήρηδες στο δίκτυο. 
Σου υπογραμμίζω ότι ο Σωτήρης έγραψε :
_Sam, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτά που λες. 
Αυτό που λες είναι πολύ ωραίο και το κόστος δεν είναι μεγάλο_




> Ειλικρινά όμως θα ήθελα να ακούσω την εναλλακτική λύση που προτίνεις.


Αν είχα απάντηση θα την έλεγα. Δεν είμαι από αυτούς που συντηρούν μία συζήτηση γιά τη συζήτηση και μόνο.




> Οι τεχνικοί του AIX γίνονται τεχνικοί του Linux και πάει λέγοντας.


Λάθος, τεράστιο λάθος. 
Ο τεxνικός της IBM θα παραμείνει τεχνικός της IBM ακόμη και αν η IBM πάει πίσω στους ρελέδες. 
Εσύ θα παραμείνεις τεχνικός της εταιρείας που εργάζεσαι, ακόμη και αν το μηχάνημα που σας πουλάει αναψυκτικά στην εταιρεία αλλάξει από Coca σε Pepsi Cola. 
Το λειτουργικό ενός μηχανήματος είναι ένα πολύ ασήμαντο κομμάτι στον κύκλο εργασιών μιάς εταιρείας.
Μη μπαίνετε στην θέση αυτού που διαβάζει, ας πούμε, τους 4 Τροχούς και αισθάνεται σχεδιαστής της Porche. 
Μόνο τα περιοδικά, κερδίζουν χρήματα από αυτή την κλασσικά ηλίθια ταύτιση (ξέρω Linux <ισοδύναμο> είμαι τεχνικός της IBM).

Και όταν μιλάω για Σωτήρηδες θυμάμαι το μέλος που με περιποιήθηκε λεκτικά και τώρα είναι στις μαύρες του, επειδή ο κόμβος στον οποίο συνδεόταν πάει για σπουδές στην αλλοδαπή. Αν είχες ένα Σωτήρη ;

----------


## shock

> Αλλαξες το ερώτημα του θέματος αυθαίρετα. Το ερώτημα που έθεσα στο αρχικό ποστ ήταν :
> Το θέμα είναι τι γίνεται με τους "μέσους" χρήστες σαν και εμένα.
> Υπάρχει κάποιος πιό βατός δρόμος γιά αυτούς;


Νόμιζα ότι μιλούσαμε για τους "εκκατοντάδες" που θα έρθουν και θα θέλουν να φτιάξουν κόμβο. 
Πιστεύεις ότι με μια μικρή εκπαίδευση λοιπόν δε θα έκανε κάποιο "μέσο" χρήστη να ανταπεξέλθει στο δύσκολο και "καταθληπτικό" (copyright by ATIA) περιβάλλον του Unix;. Γιατί αν μιλάμε απλά και μόνο στο maintenance του router δε χρειάζονται τρομερές γνώσεις.

----------


## Achille

> Αν ήμουν φοιτητής του Πολυτεχνείου όπως ο Αχιλλέας, ήξερα καλό autocad και δουλεύα παράλληλα με τις σπουδές μου σε κάποιο γραφείο μελετών σαν cadίστας με 10 ευρώ την ώρα, τότε το να επενδύσω 100 ώρες στο linux θα ήταν είναι τρομακτική σπατάλη. Γιατί δουλεύοντας cad τον αντίστοιχο χρόνο και θα έβγαζα 1000 ευρώ και θα μάθαινα 10 πράγματα που θα μου χρησιμεύαν στη μετάπειτα επαγγελματική μου ζωή.


Εδώ όμως κάνεις λάθος. Εμένα στην επαγγελματική μου ζωή δεν θα μου χρησιμεύσει το autocad, αλλά οι γνώσεις σε δίκτυα και Unix. Και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που ασχολούμαι τόσο ενεργά με το AWMN.
Ο δεύτερος λόγος είναι ότι το θεωρώ hobby. Και όταν κάνεις το hobby σου, ο χρόνος σου δεν έχει κόστος. Το κάνεις για το κέφι σου, όχι για να κερδίσεις.




> Το linux πάρτε το απόφαση, έχει μικρό ROI (return on investment). 
> Λίγο μεγαλύτερο από το να παίζεις καλό pacman.


Μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που βγάζεις συμπεράσματα για πράγματα στα οποία έχεις πλήρη μεσάνυχτα. Είναι πράγματι αστείος.




> Αν υπάρχει κάποιος εδώ μέσα που βγάζει μηνιάτικο αποκλειστικά από το Linux τον παρακαλώ να αναγγελθεί και να μας πεί δύο λόγια.


Τον έχεις μπροστά σου. Μήπως θέλεις να σου πω και πόσα βγάζω; Ή νόμιζες ότι όλοι έχουν τις ίδιες παλαιολιθηκές αντιλήψεις περί λειτουργικών συστημάτων όπως εσύ;




> "Η μελέτη έχει τελειώσει όταν τα σχέδια είναι διπλωμένα, σφραγισμένα και μέσα στο φάκελλο μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα τεύχη".


Δεν ήξερα ότι όταν ξεκινάς μια μελέτη πρέπει να την τελειώνεις σε 2 μέρες.
Γιατί τόσος καιρός έχει περάσει από την εκκίνηση.
Ο χρόνος θα δείξει ποιος από τους δυο μας έχει δίκιο, και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα εκπλαγείς. Γιατί συνεχίζεις να βγάζεις συμπεράσματα χωρίς να έχεις κανένα δεδομένο, παρά μόνο την "εμπειρία" σου, την οποία πρέπει να δεχτούμε de facto.

Δε σκοπεύω να απαντήσω σε άλλο σου μήνυμα, γιατί με ενοχλεί ο τρόπος που γράφεις για πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζεις. Και το κάνεις συχνα.

----------


## Achille

> Αν ήμουν φοιτητής του Πολυτεχνείου όπως ο Αχιλλέας, ήξερα καλό autocad και δουλεύα παράλληλα με τις σπουδές μου σε κάποιο γραφείο μελετών σαν cadίστας με 10 ευρώ την ώρα, τότε το να επενδύσω 100 ώρες στο linux θα ήταν είναι τρομακτική σπατάλη. Γιατί δουλεύοντας cad τον αντίστοιχο χρόνο και θα έβγαζα 1000 ευρώ και θα μάθαινα 10 πράγματα που θα μου χρησιμεύαν στη μετάπειτα επαγγελματική μου ζωή.


Εδώ όμως κάνεις λάθος. Εμένα στην επαγγελματική μου ζωή δεν θα μου χρησιμεύσει το autocad, αλλά οι γνώσεις σε δίκτυα και Unix. Και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που ασχολούμαι τόσο ενεργά με το AWMN.
Ο δεύτερος λόγος είναι ότι το θεωρώ hobby. Και όταν κάνεις το hobby σου, ο χρόνος σου δεν έχει κόστος. Το κάνεις για το κέφι σου, όχι για να κερδίσεις.




> Το linux πάρτε το απόφαση, έχει μικρό ROI (return on investment). 
> Λίγο μεγαλύτερο από το να παίζεις καλό pacman.


Μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που βγάζεις συμπεράσματα για πράγματα στα οποία έχεις πλήρη μεσάνυχτα. Είναι πράγματι αστείος.




> Αν υπάρχει κάποιος εδώ μέσα που βγάζει μηνιάτικο αποκλειστικά από το Linux τον παρακαλώ να αναγγελθεί και να μας πεί δύο λόγια.


Τον έχεις μπροστά σου. Μήπως θέλεις να σου πω και πόσα βγάζω; Ή νόμιζες ότι όλοι έχουν τις ίδιες παλαιολιθηκές αντιλήψεις περί λειτουργικών συστημάτων όπως εσύ;




> "Η μελέτη έχει τελειώσει όταν τα σχέδια είναι διπλωμένα, σφραγισμένα και μέσα στο φάκελλο μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα τεύχη".


Δεν ήξερα ότι όταν ξεκινάς μια μελέτη πρέπει να την τελειώνεις σε 2 μέρες.
Γιατί τόσος καιρός έχει περάσει από την εκκίνηση.
Ο χρόνος θα δείξει ποιος από τους δυο μας έχει δίκιο, και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα εκπλαγείς. Γιατί συνεχίζεις να βγάζεις συμπεράσματα χωρίς να έχεις κανένα δεδομένο, παρά μόνο την "εμπειρία" σου, την οποία πρέπει να δεχτούμε de facto.

Δε σκοπεύω να απαντήσω σε άλλο σου μήνυμα, γιατί με ενοχλεί ο τρόπος που γράφεις για πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζεις. Και το κάνεις συχνα.

----------


## MAuVE

> Ο χρόνος θα δείξει ποιος από τους δυο μας έχει δίκιο, και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα εκπλαγείς.


Θα είναι μία πολύ ευχάριστη έκπληξη γιά μένα, τον Σωτήρη, τον Πάνο τον Δαμιανό, τον Αλέξανδρο και πολλούς άλλους. 

Στο έργο σου αυτό έχεις τις ειλικρινέστατες ευχές και την παρότρυνση όλων μας. 

Γράψε την de facto εμπειρία μου στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων σου και επικεντρώσου σε μία διανομή είδικά κομμένη και ραμμένη για παλαιολιθικούς.

----------


## LowRider

Είχατε δεν είχατε έγινε και αυτό το thread (με τον "ωραίο" τίτλο) πεδίο μάχης, για να δούμε ποιός απο τους δύο την έχει πιο μεγάλη...
(τη τεχνογνωσία/εμπειρία εννοώ  ::  )

Έχει γέλιο πάντως που σχολιάζεται το "στυλάκι" κάποιου (δικαιολογημένα) από κάποιον ο οποίος απέκτησε σε αυτό το thread (2η σελίδα) ένα εξίσου άσχημο στυλάκι (το είχε βέβαια αλλά εκδηλώθηκε άσχημα σε αυτό το post). 

Ηρεμήστε ρε παιδιά.

Υ.Σ. δεν είδα επισήμανση μόνο ελληνικά και θα έγραφα greeklish αλλά wtf...

----------


## ggeorgan

Πάντως, όποιος διαβάσει όλο το thread θα έχει πολύ ξεκάθαρη ιδέα για τις θέσεις που έλαβαν οι εκατέρωθεν συμμετασχόντες. Και δεν είναι απαραίτητο να καταλήξει είτε στο ένα είτε στο άλλο συμπέρασμα. Υπάρχει και η μέση οδός και πού βρίσκεται εναπόκειται στον καθένα να το βρεί, μόνο που τώρα έχει και πληροφόρηση που πραγματικά εξαντλεί το θέμα.

----------


## tassos

Έχοντας παρακολουθήσει το δίκτυο από μέσα εδώ και αρκετό καιρό, έχοντας γνώση του ποιοι είναι οι γράφοντες εδώ και ποιο το έργο τους, και έχοντας δίπλα μου ένα pc που κάνει routing σε Linux, έχω να κάνω μερικές παρατηρήσεις, πάντα με καλή διάθεση. Συγχωρήστε μου το λίγο απότομο ύφος, υπό άλλες συνθήκες (άσχετες με το φόρουμ) θα ήμουν πιο ευγενικός.

α) Το awmn είναι hobby. Θα ασχολούμαι με αυτό για όσο μου είναι ευχάριστο και εποικοδομητικό. Δεν πρόκειται εκνευριστώ/στενοχωρηθώ/τσακωθώ με κανέναν για το οποιοδήποτε ζήτημα. Δεν θα συνεχίσω να είμαι μέλος εαν συνειδητοποιήσω ότι με κουράζει/με εκνευρίζει κλπ. Δεν θα γράψω ποτέ κεφαλαία, γιατί εγώ στα hobby μου δεν φωνάζω. Το forum είναι εργαλείο μεν, όχι επαγγελματκό εργαλείο δε.

β) Δεν θα πιέσω κανέναν να κάνει κάτι το οποίο θα βοηθήσει εμένα ή το δίκτυο. Όπως σε κάθε συλλογική προσπάθεια, ένα καλό αποτέλεσμα έρχεται όταν οι άνθρωποι δουλεύουν από ιδία πρωτοβουλία. Επίσης είμαι άνθρωπος που δεν του αρέσει η γκρίνια.

γ) Γνωρίζοντας πόσο καλοπληρωμένοι είναι κάποιοι διαχειριστές δικτύων, και τι χρειάζεται για να πάρεις μια σοβαρή πιστοποίηση για γνώσεις δικτύων, δεν τρέφω αυταπάτες. Ο power user των windows έχει πολύ δρόμο μπροστά του είτε για να κάνει routing με linux είτε με hardware λύσεις, είτε με ειδικά distributions. Ο κάτοχος ενός backbone κόμβου πρέπει να έχει γνώσεις ενός network administrator, ή έστω ενός network ψιλοadministrator με χαλαρό αφεντικό, κινητό ανά χείρας και 5-6 φίλους που να είναι administrators. Στην περίπτωση που δεν έχει ή δεν αποκτήσει αυτές τις γνώσεις, το δίκτυο θα σταματήσει εδώ που είναι σήμερα, καθώς ο Αχιλλέας (ναι, συγκεκριμένα ο Αχιλλέας, όσο χρόνο και αν είναι διατεθιμένος να αφιερώσει στο awmn) δεν θα προλαβαίνει να ρυθμίζει περισσότερους.

δ) Η δυσκολία του εγχειρήματός μας είναι εγγενής σε αυτό που θέλουμε να στήσουμε. Δεν φταίει ούτε το linux, ούτε ο x y z που δεν βοηθάει αρκετά, ούτε η μαύρη μοίρα μας. Φταίει ότι θέλουμε να κάνουμε κάτι που απαιτεί ΠΟΛΛΕΣ γνώσεις και ΠΟΛΥ κόπο. Η δήλωση "Το wi-fi δεν είναι plug and play" είναι τουλάχιστον ανακριβής. Για μένα το wi-fi βρίσκεται στο άλλο άκρο. Πάντως αυτή ακριβώς η δυσκολία είναι που είναι και ελκυστική για τον σοβαρό ερασιτέχνη. Απλά δεν περιμένω θαύματα και διπλασιασμό του αριθμού των κόμβων και άλλα παρόμοια σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα. Εκτιμώ ότι οι υπάρχοντες κόμβοι backbone (που είναι πρώτης γενιάς) πρέπει να ωριμάσουμε και να καταλάβουμε ακριβώς τι έχουμε και πώς το φτιάξαμε για να δημιουργήσουμε μια δεύτερη γενιά, και να συνεχίσει γεωμετρικά η πρόοδος. Η εκθετική ανάπτυξη θα επέλθει αφού στηθεί το backbone και θα αφορά στον αριθμό των clients. Δεν γίνεται να γίνουν 30 άτομα network administrators από την μια μέρα στην άλλη.

ε) 


> Είναι το awmn μια ανοικτη, εθελοντικη, ελεύθερη ομάδα από ανθρώπους που απευθύνετε σε ποιους όμως? 
> Σε αυτούς που έχουν καλύψει το βιοποριστικό τους πρόβλημα και το βλέπουν σαν χόμπι? 
> Στους φοιτητές που έχουν απίστευτα πιο πολύ χρόνο από τους πιο μεγάλους? 
> Στους λίγους τυχερούς που συμβαίνει η δουλειά τους, δικτυαδες, να είναι και το χόμπι τους?


Ωραίο το "απευθύνεται σε όλους", αλλά εγώ πιστεύω ότι στην παρούσα φάση απευθύνεται σε ανθρώπους που ανήκουν στις παραπάνω κατηγορίες, ή σε παρόμοιες. Ο άσχετος πρέπει να διαβάσει πάρα πολύ, και ουσιαστικά να αλλάξει κατηγορία και να γίνει δικτυάς. Τα λέω αυτά, γιατί δεν υπάρχει αρκετά ισχυρό και σταθερό backbone, ούτως ώστε να προσελκύσουμε πελάτες (απλούς clients). Και είναι φυσικό, όταν οι υπάρχοντες κόμβοι backbone έχουν ήδη ταλαιπωρηθεί για να φτάσουν εκεί που βρίσκονται (ή ακόμα ταλαιπωρούνται), να μην θέλουν/μπορούν να ασχοληθούν με τον τυχόντα που θέλει απλά να ωφεληθεί εδώ και τώρα.

στ) Εν τέλει στο αρχικό ερώτημα του θέματος (αν υπάρχει κάποιος πιο βατός δρόμος για τους μέσους χρήστες) η απάντηση είναι αρνητική: Όλοι οι δρόμοι για να γίνει κανείς διαχειριστής δικτύων είναι εξίσου δύσκολοι. Το αντίθετο θα οδηγούσε σε αντιφάσεις με την σημερινή εικόνα της αγοράς. Σε μερικά χρόνια θα είναι οπωσδήποτε πολύ πιο εύκολος ο δρόμος, αλλά εδώ και τώρα δεν υπάρχει εύκολος δρόμος (ανεξαρτήτως κόστους κατά την γνώμη μου). Να θυμίσω ότι δεν είναι μόνο το routing η γνώση που μας χρειάζεται. Είναι χίλια δυό που το linux τα κάνει ενώ ένας hardware router δεν τα κάνει. Ακόμα και αν επιλέξει κάποιος (μέσος) χρήστης την "ακριβή λύση", τα services του κόμβου πρέπει να τρέχουν σε έναν server.

ζ) Τα OSes για servers κονταροχτυπιούνται ήδη στην αγορά. Το τι θα επιλέξει κανείς δεν με αφορά, αλλά είτε επιλέξει windows είτε linux, το διάβασμα δεν το αποφεύγει. Δεν είναι το ίδιο το να κάνεις mail merge στο Word και το να στήνεις mail ή http servers.

Τέλος να ζητήσω συγγνώμη για το μέγεθος του post και να παρακαλέσω ευγενικά τον MAuVE (με κάθε σεβασμό) να εκτιμήσει λίγο καλύτερα το έργο του Αχιλλέα σε αυτό το δίκτυο, παραπέμποντας τον στο α) του παρόντος.  ::

----------


## kouk

> Και γιά να σου ανταποδώσω την συμβουλή.
> Μη μπερδεύετε τα unixοειδή, άλλα πληρώνονται άλλα όχι. 
> Και βέβαια οι γνώσεις αυτές είναι χρηματιστηριακό είδος, ανεβαίνουν και κατεβαίνουν με τη ζήτηση.
> Πριν από 2 χρόνια θα μπορούσα να σας στείλω να πιάσετε δουλειά με 40 ευρώ την ώρα, όσοι και αν ήσαστε, αρκεί να μπορούσατε να γράψετε κώδικα σε Java.


Σύμφωνοι, από αυτή την άποψη και εγώ είμαι κατά του Linux-hype. Ειδικά αφού πολλοί που παρασύρονται από το hype είναι μάλλον ημιμαθείς.Και ώς γνωστόν η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη από την αμάθεια.

Όπως συμφωνώ οτί ο τεχνικός της IBM είναι κάτι παραπάνω από κάποιον που έστησε την MySQL σε ένα PC και τρελλάθηκε από την χαρά του. Όμως αυτό που είπε ο shock δεν είχε αυτό το νόημα, πιστεύω ήθελε να τονίσει οτί αφού το Linux στάθηκε αφορμή για την IBM να αρχίσει να παρατάει το ΑIX, τότε κάτι καλό υπάρχει εκεί, και είναι καλό να επενδύσει κανείς εκεί που επένδυσε και η IBM. Υπεραπλούστευση το ξέρω, αλλά μπορείς να το αγνοήσεις τόσο εύκολα;

Όσοναφορα τα unixoειδή που λες, ναι κάποια πληρώνονται ενώ άλλα όχι τόσο, και η αξία τους ανεβοκατεβαίνει. Αλλά το καταπληκτικό πράγμα με τα unix είναι οτί, ακόμα και με όλα τα incompatibilities τους, παραμένουν αρκετά όμοια από πολλές απόψεις. Το unix API είναι ένα abstraction που καλύπτει πολλές από τις διαφορές των πυρηνών και των αρχιτεκτονικών, και αυτό είναι συνήθως καλό (λέω 'συνήθως' γιατί υπάρχουν και οι εξαιρέσεις). Έτσι διευκολύνεται η προσσέγγιση ενός καινούριου λειτουργικού.

Q: Τι κοινό έχουν το IRIX με το GNU/Hurd ή με το δίδυμο OSF UNIX/Cugar που τρέχει στο ASCI Red ?
A: The Unix API




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Renos
> 
> Να στο πω πιο απλα:
> Αν δεν ασχοληθω και με τους Linux servers δεν θα με πληρωσουν!
> Οποτε βγαζω λεφτα απο την ενασχοληση μου με αυτο.
> 
> 
> Να σε ρωτήσω πιό απλά
> Τι ποσοστό από τον εργασιακό σου χρόνο διαθέτεις σε μηχανήματα με Linux;


<fact>
Εγώ διαθέτω 99% του χρόνου μου σε unix λειτουργικά, και 1% σε κάνα switch για να κλείσω καμμιά πόρτα. Ο μισθός μου δίνεται για την υλοποίηση και διατήρηση υπηρεσιών που τρέχουν εξ'ολοκλήρου σε συστήματα της Sun microsystems. Οι υπηρεσίες αυτές είναι σχεδιασμένες για εξυπηρετούν δεκάδες χιλλιάδες κόσμο. Τα κονδύλια για αυτές τις υπηρεσίες είναι της τάξης των εκατοντάδων χιλλιάδων ευρώ.
</fact>

Και προσλήφθηκα σε αυτή την δουλειά κυρίως γιατί είχα εμπειρία σε συστήματα Linux και BSD (τα οποία συμφωνώ ΔΕΝ πληρώνουν όσο πολλές εμπορικές εκδόσεις Unix). Συνεπώς, το Linux είχε αρκετά καλό ROI για μένα, γιατί τώρα έχω και εμπειρία σε SGI και SUN πλατφόρμες (κάτι αδύνατον χρηματικά για μένα μόνο μου).

Άντε, το έχουμε καταντήσει OS flame war εδώ μέσα.. αν θέλετε το συνεχίσουμε στην κατάλληλη θεματική ενότητα.

Α παρεπιπτόντως, κάποιος ανέφερε μία hardware λύση στην αρχή αυτού του topic.. και επειδή όπως είπε και ο shock, ένα εργαλείο δεν κάνει για όλες τις δουλειές, ας συζητήσουμε και για αυτή την λύση (εκτός αν συζητήθηκε και το έχασα).

----------


## racer

MAuVE,

Θεορώ, οτι ήδη εχεις κατανοιήσει οτι η απαίτιση σου για εναν τρόπο να κάνουμε administration με μερικά clicks είναι μια αυταπάτη. Να ξαναπώ (επιδη μάλον σου ξεφυγε) οτι το linux δέν είναι ούτε το πρόβλημα ούτε η λυση, το linux είναι απλα ένα εργαλείο με το οποίο θα μπορέσεις να αξιοποιήσεις τις *υπόλοιπες* γνώσεις σου με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τροπο.

----------


## MAuVE

> Είχατε δεν είχατε έγινε και αυτό το thread (με τον "ωραίο" τίτλο) πεδίο μάχης, για να δούμε ποιός απο τους δύο την έχει πιο μεγάλη... (τη τεχνογνωσία/εμπειρία εννοώ 8) )


Διεκδίκησα λυσσαλέα την πιό μικρή τεχνογνωσία (φτιάχτε κάτι και για μας που δεν ξέρουμε που πάνε τα τέσσερα) αλλά τελικά πάτωσα και στο θέμα της εμπειρίας, αφού de facto εμπειρία δεν προσμετράται σε αυτό το φόρουμ.

Το θετικό από όλα αυτά, είναι ότι άρχισα να ψάχνω έναν router που μου έχει δανείσει, ποιός άλλος, ο Αλέξανδρος. 
Φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον μηχανάκι (Cisco 1711) με 5 FastEthernet πόρτες και πληθώρα επιλογών. 
Κοστίζει κάπως και βέβαια θέλει διάβασμα, αλλά τουλάχιστον εκεί από όπου αριόμαι τις πληροφορίες, νιώθω καλοδεχούμενος. 

Τελικά με αυτό το thread κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα ότι αν συνυπολογίσεις στο κόστος μίας λύσης και το κόστος στραπατσαρίσματος αξιοπρέπειας που πιθανόν περιλαμβάνει, το φαινομενικά φτηνό γίνεται ακριβό και τούμπαλιν. 
Είναι στο τέλος-τέλος θέμα του πόσο κοστολογείς την αξιοπρέπειά σου. 

Συμφωνείς Σωτήρη ;

----------


## Alexandros

Δεν ξέρω από που να αρχίσω.

Θεωρώ ότι το παρόν thread ξεκίνησε σαν ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα για δημιουργική συζήτηση και πραγματικά ειπώθηκαν πολλά χρήσιμα πράγματα και προβληματισμοί από τους περισσότερους, αλλά για μια ακόμα φορά κατέληξε σε αντιπαράθεση με πολλά προσωπικά στοιχεία. Επίσης ως συνήθως, υπάρχει μια έντονη τάση να ταυτίζονται τα μηνύματα με τους αγγελιοφόρους και αυτό μοιραία εντείνει την προσωποποίηση των διαφωνιών και στη συνέχεια την απομάκρυνση από το αρχικό θέμα συζήτησης. 

Είναι σαφές ότι σε οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια σαν το awmn δε θα υπάρξει (όπως και δεν έχει υπάρξει μέχρι τώρα) μια ενιαία λύση εξοπλισμού σε οτιδήποτε (APs, κάρτες, δρομολογητές, κεραίες, λογισμικό εξυπηρετητών, καλώδια κ.λπ.). Αυτό είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου καλό μια και για τον συγκεκριμένο τύπου δικτύου, και δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι άλλο και μια τέτοια πρακτική οδηγεί στην καλύτερη αρχική εξάπλωση της ιδέας.

Είναι όμως σαφές ότι το ελάχιστο απαραίτητο για τη λειτουργία του δικτύου είναι η *συμφωνία σε κάποια πρότυπα*, interfaces και πρωτόκολλα για να είναι δυνατή η επικοινωνία. Τέτοια έχουμε κάποια από την αρχή, π.χ. 802.11b, TCP/IP, RIP. Στο επόμενο βήμα χρειάζονται *πολλά περισσότερα*.

Kατά τη γνώμη μου ο μεγαλύτερος προβληματισμός και κατανάλωση ενέργειας θα έπρεπε να απευθύνεται πλέον εκεί (πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης, ποιότητα μετάδοσης, κατηγορίες υπηρεσιών, πραγματικές υπηρεσίες και περιεχόμενο, εναλλακτικοί δρόμοι, υπηρεσίες φωνής και video, απομακρυσμένη διαχείριση, πολλαπλά internet gateways κ.λπ.). Η εξέλιξή μας πλέον πρέπει να γίνει κυρίως σε βάθος πριν ξαναγίνει κυρίως σε πλάτος. Σε σχέση με τις επιλογές εξοπλισμού ας νικήσει ο καλύτερος, ο φτηνότερος ή αυτός που θα βάλει ο φίλος μας στην ταράτσα μας ή στο δωμάτιό μας, μικρή σημασία έχει, αρκεί να δουλεύει για τους στόχους μας.

Για να μιλήσω και για τη συγκεκριμένη ταμπακιέρα, για τα περισσότερα προβλήματα και θέματα όπως ειπώθηκε από πολλούς υπάρχουν περισσότερες από μια λύσεις. Και δυστυχώς *καμμία δεν είναι εύκολη*. Αυτό είναι αξίωμα. Αυτόματα provisioned μηχανήματα δεν είναι καλά καλά λυμμένο σε εμπορικά περιβάλλοντα για τελικούς χρήστες, για πλήρεις κόμβους είναι μάλλον σενάρια επιστημονικής φαντασίας. Ειδικά στη φάση εξέλιξης που το δίκτυο είναι, και μην έχοντας οριστεί ένα σχετικά σταθερό και αυτάρκες αρχικό σύνολο υπηρεσιών θεωρώ ότι είναι δύσκολη η αυτοματοποίησή του σε οποιονδήποτε ικανοποιητικό για τους πολλούς βαθμό (θα ήθελα να είναι εύκολη, ας μη μπλεχτεί το μήνυμα με τον αγγελιοφόρο  ::  ).

Μπορεί να γίνουν προσπάθειες, αλλά δύσκολα θα πετύχουν, και ειδικά τώρα που πρακτικά είμαστε στην αρχή (του να υπάρχει η κρίσιμη μάζα που να αποτελεί δίκτυο). Aν παραδεχτούμε αυτό το πράγμα, οι *αναμονές* που θα έχουμε ο ένας από τον άλλο θα γίνουν πιο *ρεαλιστικές*. Από την άλλη ίσως γίνουν και πιο ρεαλιστικές μερικές εξαγγελίες. 

Βασικός στόχος του δικτύου ήταν και είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου η εκπαίδευση και επικοινωνία. Όταν το δεύτερο γίνεται πραγματικό, διευκολύνεται το πρώτο, και αυτή είναι η πραγματική σειρά προτεραιοτήτων. Αυτό απαιτεί πολλή περισσότερη προσπάθεια, εξωστρέφεια αλλά και δομή και κάτι τέτοιο δε νομίζω ότι είναι σαφές σε όλους, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά το απαιτούμενο μέγεθος της προσπάθειας (συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να ψηφίσουμε, αλλά δεν προφταίνω ή βαριέμαι ή έχω άλλη προτεραιότητα από το να πάω στο εκλογικό κέντρο).

Θα ισχυριστώ επίσης, ότι αν στόχος αλλά και προϋπόθεση είναι η επικοινωνία δεν βρισκόμαστε σε καλό δρόμο. Έχοντας συμμετάσχει ή όντας υπεύθυνος για το σχεδιασμό και υλοποίηση αρκετών δικτύων, από την αρχή θεωρούσα το έργο τιτάνιο. Από την άλλη αφήνοντας την ενίοτε (κατ' άλλους σπάνια  ::  ) αισιόδοξη φύση μου να υπερνικήσει θεώρησα και θεωρώ ότι η προσπάθεια αξίζει τον κόπο, ειδικά αν θεωρηθούν η αλληλεκπαίδευση και η επικοινωνία βασικοί στόχοι. Με λίγη καλή θέληση και λίγο περιορισμό του εγώ δεν αποτυγχάνεις σε κάτι τέτοιο. 

Ας ελπίσουμε αλλά και ας δουλέψουμε λοιπόν πρώτα στο κλίμα και μετά στις πακεταρισμένες ή μη, λύσεις. Σε σχέση με την επιλογή υλικού/λογισμικού πάντα θα υπάρχουν αλλαγές και μια μεταβαλλόμενη ισσοροπία, ανάλογα με τις τιμές, τις εξελίξεις τη νομοθεσία και χίλιους άλλους εν πολλοίς εξωτερικούς παράγοντες. Το μόνο στο οποίο έχουμε ένα βαθμό ελέγχου είναι στις σχέσεις μας και στο βαθμό συνεργασίας προς έναν σκοπό.

Για τα πιο τεχνικά θέματα που τέθηκαν, σε άλλο τόπο (topic) και χρόνο μπορώ να καταθέσω τις προσωπικές μου απόψεις. Εδώ δε νομίζω ότι πια έχει νόημα.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Achille

> Ας ελπίσουμε αλλά και ας δουλέψουμε λοιπόν πρώτα στο κλίμα και μετά στις πακεταρισμένες ή μη, λύσεις. Σε σχέση με την επιλογή υλικού/λογισμικού πάντα θα υπάρχουν αλλαγές και μια μεταβαλλόμενη ισσοροπία, ανάλογα με τις τιμές, τις εξελίξεις τη νομοθεσία και χίλιους άλλους εν πολλοίς εξωτερικούς παράγοντες. Το μόνο στο οποίο έχουμε ένα βαθμό ελέγχου είναι στις σχέσεις μας και στο βαθμό συνεργασίας προς έναν σκοπό.


Θα συμφωνήσω ότι οι πακεταρισμένες λύσεις δεν είναι εύκολο να γίνουν σε τόσο δυναμικό περιβάλλον όπως εμείς. Ο μόνος λόγος που με σπρώχνει να βοηθήσω στη δημιουργία ενός πακέτου είναι να βοηθήσω το μέσο χρήστη, που έχει χρόνο και διάθεση να μάθει, πρέπει όμως από κάπου να ξεκινήσει. Γιατί είναι όντως πολύ δύσκολο να ζητάς από κάποιον να τα μάθει όλα μονομιάς (Software, Hardware, Networking, RF κλπ). Ελπίζω σε μια λύση που θα απλοποιεί το πρώτο και ίσως το δεύτερο κομμάτι, σε καμία περίπτωση όμως δεν θα είναι plug-n-play και δεν θα διευκολύνει στα υπόλοιπα (που κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι και τα πιο σημαντικά και δυσνόητα). Απλά θα κάνει τη ζωή μας πιο εύκολη.

Η προτίμησή μου στο Linux έχει να κάνει ακριβώς με τη δυναμικότητα του περιβάλλοντός μας. Το Linux έχει την πλαστικότητα που χρειαζόμαστε, τα Windows και οι Hardware λύσεις, δεν την έχουν.
Αν για παράδειγμα αύριο αγοράσουν 30 άτομα ένα router που δεν υποστηρίζει traffic shaping και QoS, δεν πρόκειτε ποτέ να καταφέρουμε να τα εφαρμόσουμε στο δίκτυό μας. Αυτό είναι που με καίει, γιατί γνωρίζω πως όπως είναι σήμερα το δίκτυο, δεν είναι scalable από πολλές απόψεις. Τα δύο παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικά (μαζί με την αλλαγή πρωτοκόλλου δρομολόγησης) πιστεύω θα μας δώσουν τη νέα ώθηση που χρειαζόμαστε. Αλλιώς είμαστε καταδικασμένοι να μείνουμε στα μεγέθη που είμαστε σήμερα, ή να συνεχίσουμε να εξελισόμαστε με μικρότερους ρυθμούς ανάπτυξης.

Τέλος να ζητήσω συγνώμη από όσους έθιξε η συμπεριφορά μου, καθότι ήμουν αρκετά εριστικός (Mauve και Renos συμπεριλαμβανομένων). Έχω κάποια προσωπικά προβλήματα αυτόν τον καιρό και μάλλον με έχουν επηρεάσει...

Ελπίζω να συνεχίσει η συζήτηση σε πιο φιλικό κλίμα, γιατί πράγματι είναι πολύ ουσιαστική και καίρια.

Αλέξανδρε θα ήθελα να μάθω τις απόψεις σου πάνω στο τεχνικό κομμάτι...

EDIT: Διέσπασα την ενότητα και μετακίνησα της δημοσιεύσεις σχετικά με το πρόβλημα του Σωτήρη με το γραφικό περιβάλλον στο Software (που ελπίζω να αναδιοργανωθεί επίσης)

----------


## sotiris

Αχιλλεα καλα εκανες και εσπασες το tread,γιατι πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ σημαντικο το θεμα που πραγματευετε και πρεπει να διαφυλακτει,απο ασχετε με αυτο post.

Eπισης τωρα που επεσαν οι τονοι και η ηρεμια επανηλθε,να πω την αποψη μου.
α./. ειναι λογικο οτι ολοι σε καταστασεις πιεσης εχουν τεντωμενα νευρα και ειναι αποτομοι,αλλα προσωπικα δικαιολογω τετοια συμεριφορα αφου υπαρχει σοβαρος λογος και ευχομαι να πηγαινουν ολα καλα με το θεμα.

β./. δεν πιστευω οτι υπηρχε ουτε μια στιγμη η αντιπαραθεση του "ποιος ξερει τα ποιο πολλα και ποιος προσφερει περισσοτερο και ποιος ειναι πιο εμπειρος κλπ", πιστευω οτι ειμαστε μεγαλα και εμπειρα παιδια για να εχουμε φυγει απο αυτο το προσχολικο σταδιο,ολοι προσφερουν και ολοι ειναι εμπειροι στον τομεα τους.

γ./. αρχικα ειδα την προσπαθεια συνδεσης μου στην κοινοτητα αυτη,καθαρα με το επαγγελματικο μου "ματι" και για αυτο ρωτησα τους εμπειροτερους χρηστες ποιο ειναι ο καλυτερος,ασφαλεστερος και παραμετροποιησιμος τροπος υλοποιησης αυτης της προσπαθειας. Ολοι απαντησαν το linux απο software, τα cisco απο hardware, οχι omni, και ξεχωριστο pc που θα παιξει το ρολο του server.
ολα τα ζητουμενα εγιναν,αλλα υπηρχε τεραστιο προβλημα setup ολων αυτων.Ευχαριστω όλους που με βοηθησαν να δω εστω και για μια μερα το awmn και να χαρω για λιγο την ανταμοιβη του χρονου,χρηματων και κοπου που χρειαστηκε για να γινουν ολα αυτα.
Και λεω για μια μερα γιατι την επομενη ηρθε το dsl,αλλαξαν τα ip στο εσωτερικο δικτυο,χαλασε το routing που ειχε φτιαξει ο Γιαννης,και εγω εμεινα ξανα εξω. Διαβαζοντας το manual του linux προσπαθησα να συνδεθω απο κονσολα,αλλα ουτε connect με το ftp του Aχιλλεα δεν μπορεσα να κανω για να παρω καποια αρχεια για το debian,ισως αυτο το καταφερω μετα τις 200 πρωτες σελιδες,ισως οχι ομως.
Ο Μauve μιλαει ακριβως για αυτο το θεμα.Τωρα εγω (και καθε ενας σαν και μενα) με την παραμικρη αλλαγη (οπως αυτη μιας ip) δημιουργει την αναγκη να αρχισω να "φορτωνομαι" σε αυτους που ξερουν για να ρυθμισουν το routing,και αυτο επεκτεινετε σε οτιδηποτε αφορα την σωστη λειτουργια ενος κομβου και ενος δικτυου.
Καταλαβα οτι αυτο δεν γινετε με αλλο τροπο παρα μονο με διαβασμα και βαθος χρονου,αλλα ειναι πολλοι που εχουν για παραδειγμα την δικια μου υπομονη και επιμονη?
Ο Νικος ζητησε να γινει μια προσπαθεια που θα κανει καποια απο τα βηματα standard,ετσι ωστε οι αρχαριοι να μπορουν να γινουν ευκολα client καπου και να αρχισουν τα βαθυτερα ψαξηματα.
Οπως ειπαν και τα παιδια παραπανω,χρειαζονται γνωσεις ενος μετριου τουλαχιστον admin για να συντηρησεις επαρκως εναν κομβο,χωρις να γινεσε φορτωμα,αλλα τουλαχιστον ας μπορεις να γινεις ευκολα client.

----------


## Renos

Όσο και να αυτοματοποιηθεί η εγκατάσταση και συντήρηση ενός κόμβου μέσα από custom distributions οι νέοι χρήστες θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν τα βασικά του λειτουργικού και βασικές αρχές δρομολόγησης(τι είναι και γιατί το χρησιμοποιούμε). Δεν είναι δυνατόν να κρυφτούν οι λεπτομέρειες και η θεωρία του πως λειτουργούν όλα αυτά πίσω από dialogs και mouse clicks.

Την λύση πιστεύω την έδωσε ο shock. Δεν θα βλάψει κανέναν ενώ αντιθέτως θα τον ωφελήσει απίστευτα (πιστέψτε ‘με) να παρακολουθήσει μερικές ώρες κάποιο σεμινάριο (παρε

----------


## Nickman

[quote=Renos]Την λύση πιστεύω την έδωσε ο shock. Δεν θα βλάψει κανέναν ενώ αντιθέτως θα τον ωφελήσει απίστευτα (πιστέψτε ‘με) να παρακολουθήσει μερικές ώρες κάποιο σεμινάριο (παρε

----------


## jason

> Νομίζω ότι έχουμε ξεφύγει από το θέμα μας. Να επαναλάβω την ερώτηση. 
> Θα ήθελα να ακούσω τι προτάσεις έχουν όσοι θέλουν φθηνή (ή τσάμπα λύση) χωρίς να χρειάζεται τεχνογνωσία για εγκατάσταση και συντήρηση ΒΒ κόμβου.


φθηνή ή τσάμπα λύση? ...
...χωρίς να χρειάζεται τεχνογνωσία για εγκατάσταση και συντήρηση ΒΒ κόμβου?

...opeNode και openRoof....βέβαια!

το πρώτο δοκιμάστηκε ήδη με άριστα αποτελέσματα....απομένει να δοκιμαστεί και το δεύτερο...

Nickman, τι θα έλεγες να κάνουμε την ταράτσα σου την πρώτη opeNroof ταράτσα του awmn? Δώσε τα κλειδιά της ταράτσας σου σε αυτόν που θέλει ο λαός...

 ::

----------


## sotiris

την λυση του shock την επικροτω και εγω και θα περιμενω την ημερομηνια που θα οριστει.... και εαν μαλιστα ισχυσει αυτο που ειπε ο dti, οτι δηλ ειναι καλο και πρακτικο να μην ξεπερνανε οι ομαδες τα 5-6 ατομα για καλυτερα αποτελεσματα,ειμαι προθυμος να διαθεσω το σπιτι μου και τον εξοπλισμο μου (και τα παρελκομενα:καφεδες,πιτσες κλπ ),ως πειραματοζωα,ωστε να αρχισει να μεταδιδετε η γνωση που τωρα η ροη της εχει κολλησει.

----------


## papashark

Εγώ πάντως δηλώνω ενδιαφερόμενος για τετοια κίνηση και βάζω και αίθουσα διδασκαλίας (την γνωστή στα κάτω πετράλωνα)

----------


## Capvar

Παιδιά οι μέσοι χρήστες τρέχουν windows, τρέχαν windows και μάλλον θα τρέχουν Windows...
Δε θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου windows expert αλλά 1-2 χρόνια που ασχολούμε με windows 2000 Server έμαθα πολλά για domains, DNS, DHCP κλπ κλπ διαβάζοντας το windows help.

Ενθουσιάστηκα στήνοντας RIP Routing με 3 click σε γραφικό περιβάλλον χωρίς να ασχοληθώ με έννοιες zebra, script και με τα προβλήματα: μα ο kernel δεν έχει αυτό και κάνε compile και κάνε το ένα και κάνε το άλλο... και όλα αυτά μέσω command prompt... και εγώ μπορώ να τα κάνω οι απλοί χρήστες όμως δεν μπορούν... και δεν έχουν χρόνο.

Κακά τα ψέμματα όλοι πλέον είναι εξοικιωμένοι με γραφικό περιβάλλον...

Χτες έστησα τα Windows 2003 Server... Setup γελοίο (plug and play)
Το plug and play δουλεύει άψογα μου βρήκε DWL-650, τον ISA PCMCIA Adapter, μια Entasys... μόνο η κωλοEngenius θέλει drivers....

Στήσιμο DHCP,DNS,Routing κλπ με wizards με 3-4 click....

A και μην ακούσω για απαιτήσεις hardware... σε P-II 350 με 300MB RAM και πετάει...

----------

